# Longchamp Mademoiselle Line



## SmokieDragon

Today I received an email from Longchamp entitled "Which Mademoiselle Longchamp are you?" which contained a link to a quiz to discover my “Mademoiselle Longchamp” profile. I then realised that we don't have a dedicated thread to the Mademoiselle so I've decided that we need one!

Let's start off this thread with a link to the quiz: https://www.mademoisellelongchamp.c...cta1_]-2222817@1-19000101000000&xtdt=25334619

BTW, my result is Bohemian and my Mademoiselle is supposed to be a Mini in Natural or Khaki! IRL mine is a safe Black Hobo hehe!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow, I must have posted 1,000 Mademoiselle Longchamp photos in the Autumn 2017 thread and elsewhere.  But I'm happy to contribute to this thread. Gimme some time to collect my favs and post them here. For now, here are mine. BRB. 

Mademoiselle Longchamp Small Hobo Bag in Grey









And Mademoiselle Longchamp Small Hobo Bag in Black Patent Leather and Genuine Sheep Fur


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Longchamp line launched Autumn 2017

original colors:
black
grey
cognac
mimosa







original sizes:
small hobo (short handle plus long strap) - 10 inches wide
medium hobo (one shoulder strap) - 12 inches wide






official Longchamp photos unveiling the bag during Paris Fashion Week Fall 2017


----------



## Cosmopolitan

official Longchamp pics from facebook/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

YouTube videos


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Mademoiselle pics from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

grey Mademoiselle pics from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cognac Mademoiselle pics from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mimosa Mademoiselle pics from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Spring 2018 colors (in regular leather):
black
cognac
orange
khaki
natural

a new smaller crossbody size was added; approx 8.75"W x 5.25“H x 3“D

official Longchamp pics


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Let's start off this thread with a link to the quiz... BTW, my result is Bohemian and my Mademoiselle is supposed to be a Mini in Natural or Khaki!



My quiz result is "Timeless Elegant Mademoiselle" and they recommend buying the safari jacket and getting the bag in cognac, black or blue/red canvas fwiw...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I got the same result as you @SmokieDragon! So fun, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pbnjam

Beautiful Mademoiselle eyecandy! Thanks SmokieDragon for this thread! My results are in. I think this means I need this bag in this color. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> mimosa Mademoiselle pics from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3987175



The lady in this pic looks like Elsa Pataky (but I don't think she is...?)!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> official Longchamp pics from facebook/instagram
> 
> View attachment 3987035



Oh wow! Don't think I've noticed this photo before! Beautiful coat with a stunning Mademoiselle - excellent combination!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> The lady in this pic looks like Elsa Pataky (but I don't think she is...?)!



It’s model Ilona Smet


----------



## seton

First of all, I heartily approve of the new thread. I was waiting for someone to open a 3D thread and got tired of waiting.

Second, great job filling the thread with these great pix. I don't have a Mlle but I did take the quiz and thought it was on point. At least for me. We need to give Smokie a cheat sheet, lol.


----------



## obscurity7

I got bohemian as well!  So for those who have the bag, I keep hearing mixed reviews on how hard it is to get into the bag with the push button lock closure.  Talk to me.  Is the griping overblown, or do you love the bag in spite of the challenges of getting into and out of it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> We need to give Smokie a cheat sheet, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3988230


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obscurity7 said:


> I keep hearing mixed reviews on how hard it is to get into the bag with the push button lock closure.  Talk to me.  Is the griping overblown, or do you love the bag in spite of the challenges of getting into and out of it?



I was nervous about the clasp issue and at first fumbled with it but honestly I quickly grew accustomed to it. It’s especially easy when worn crossbody (you have two hands free to work it if needed). And remember there’s a back pocket for fast access to one or two things like phone or metro/subway pass. 

Of course everyone’s tolerance is different and ideally you can try it out IRL. Longchamp has been using the same clasp on the Heritage bags for several years so apparently it’s not a dealbreaker in the marketplace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

obscurity7 said:


> I got bohemian as well!  So for those who have the bag, I keep hearing mixed reviews on how hard it is to get into the bag with the push button lock closure.  Talk to me.  Is the griping overblown, or do you love the bag in spite of the challenges of getting into and out of it?



I don't find the push button lock closure challenging but I did have plenty of practice before getting the Mademoiselle as I also have a Heritage Crossbody which has the same closure.

For me, the challenge is managing my fingernails - I scratched the front pocket with my fingernail one day while I was about to go out to lunch. Maybe I was in a hurry. The scratch still bothers me after many months.


----------



## catsinthebag

obscurity7 said:


> I got bohemian as well!  So for those who have the bag, I keep hearing mixed reviews on how hard it is to get into the bag with the push button lock closure.  Talk to me.  Is the griping overblown, or do you love the bag in spite of the challenges of getting into and out of it?



I find the closure to be a total PITA, TBH. I don’t have a bag from the Heritage line, but have tried them on in the store and find those a little easier because the leather is stiffer. There is something about the softer leather of the Mademoiselle that makes the clasp difficult, at least for me. I do love the bag — the leather is wonderful, the quality is excellent, and I love the look and the fact that there are multiple carry options — but if it didn’t have that back pocket to make accessing my phone easier, I wouldn’t own one. Sorry, JMHO.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry, JMHO.



No reason whatsoever to apologize. Several members have posted that they ordered the bag but then they never came on again to post about it so presumably they were returned. 

Hopefully you’ll still post pics of your Mademoiselle?


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> No reason whatsoever to apologize. Several members have posted that they ordered the bag but then they never came on again to post about it so presumably they were returned.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll still post pics of your Mademoiselle?



Of course! I do really like this bag, which is why I find the clasp so maddening. I’d buy another one if the decision was based solely on quality and aesthetics. But the clasp makes me hesitate. Here are pics of my cognac Mademoiselle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Of course! I do really like this bag, which is why I find the clasp so maddening. I’d buy another one if the decision was based solely on quality and aesthetics. But the clasp makes me hesitate. Here are pics of my cognac Mademoiselle.



That cognac color is so rich and gorgeous! I'm sorry you find the clasp frustrating.

On the other hand, I've recently decided that I'm taking my gray Mademoiselle with me on an overseas trip in a few months, that's how trouble free I find it.


----------



## seton

If you follow the IG of the Marketing Director of LC-USA, you can see her carrying her Grey Mlle with her on her trips to Europe all last yr.

Those types of mechanisms don't agree with me, which is why I havent gotten a Mlle but I still like looking at it and I like this thread.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> If you follow the IG of the Marketing Director of LC-USA, you can see her carrying her Grey Mlle with her on her trips to Europe all last yr.



Thanks for the suggestion, I just found her IG.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I just found her IG.



Enjoy, my friend. 

goldengirl_07 is another one to follow while I am at it. Her LC collex is amazing. And huge!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> goldengirl_07 is another one to follow while I am at it. Her LC collex is amazing. And huge!



Yes I follow her, and some of the LC execs/employees in France, but I'm less familiar with the LC USA folks...


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I follow her, and some of the LC execs/employees in France, but I'm less familiar with the LC USA folks...




Most of the ones I have seen are either private and/or don't advertise that they work for LC.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> goldengirl_07 is another one to follow while I am at it. Her LC collex is amazing. And huge!



Oh wow! Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## obscurity7

seton said:


> If you follow the IG of the Marketing Director of LC-USA, you can see her carrying her Grey Mlle with her on her trips to Europe all last yr.
> 
> Those types of mechanisms don't agree with me, which is why I havent gotten a Mlle but I still like looking at it and I like this thread.


That she carries it when traveling is telling, because maybe the same closure we find somewhat vexing, is also just vexing enough for would be thieves!  Bonus!


----------



## obscurity7

Also, thank you everyone for your feedback on the closure!  I definitely need to seek out the bag in person to get a sense of whether or not it'll bug me.  I have a push button lock on my Mulberry, and I learned to open it one handed while driving, which is key for when you *need* that chapstick on the highway.  LOL


----------



## catsinthebag

obscurity7 said:


> Also, thank you everyone for your feedback on the closure!  I definitely need to seek out the bag in person to get a sense of whether or not it'll bug me.  I have a push button lock on my Mulberry, and I learned to open it one handed while driving, which is key for when you *need* that chapstick on the highway.  LOL



Others may have a different experience, but I find the Mademoiselle closure impossible to open with one hand. I can do a Chanel turnlock with one hand, but not this one. It’s not a push-button closure, it’s two little buttons that have to be squeezed toward each other, which I can’t do and pull the flap up at the same time. If anyone has a different way of dealing with this closure, please let me know!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Others may have a different experience, but I find the Mademoiselle closure impossible to open with one hand. I can do a Chanel turnlock with one hand, but not this one. It’s not a push-button closure, it’s two little buttons that have to be squeezed toward each other, which I can’t do and pull the flap up at the same time. If anyone has a different way of dealing with this closure, please let me know!



Not sure what you mean by two buttons, but yeah, I'd agree that I generally use two hands to open it. I pull down the button with one thumb and use the other hand to pull up on the leather tab to lift the flap. I don't find it difficult.  I can close it with one hand.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Not sure what you mean by two buttons, but yeah, I'd agree that I generally use two hands to open it. I pull down the button with one thumb and use the other hand to pull up on the leather tab to lift the flap. I don't find it difficult.  I can close it with one hand.
> 
> View attachment 3988912



Well, that’s what I get for trying to visualize this from memory rather than having the bag in front of me. I was picturing the closure of the Pochette Metis, not the Mademoiselle! 

In any case, yes, that’s how I open my Mademoiselle as well. For some reason, the bag just doesn’t open easily for me.  Closing it is fine — like you, I can do it with one hand.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I’ve been thinking about it and I realized I usually use two hands to open many of my bags, so the Mademoiselle doesn’t seem like a big deal. For instance with a zip top I hold one end stable while zipping in the opposite direction with the other hand. Or with a snap or magnet closure, I hold the base firm while opening with the other hand. Anyway with the Mademoiselle, I totally get that the clasp might be a minor thing to some but a major PITA for others. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful Mademoiselle



I got the same result as you! High five!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow! Don't think I've noticed this photo before!



I love the HW color for this bag. Hope LC makes more Mlle in this HW.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve been thinking about it and I realized I usually use two hands to open many of my bags, so the Mademoiselle doesn’t seem like a big deal. For instance with a zip top I hold one end stable while zipping in the opposite direction with the other hand. Or with a snap or magnet closure, I hold the base firm while opening with the other hand. Anyway with the Mademoiselle, I totally get that the clasp might be a minor thing to some but a major PITA for others. We can agree to disagree.



I’m thinking about this, and I use two hands for a lot of bags as well. The problem (for me) with the Mademoiselle is that even with two hands, it’s difficult. I end up yanking on the flap to try to get it open. The fact that you find it so easy makes me wonder if something is wrong with the clasp on mine. I’m going to bring it in next time I go to the boutique and ask if it’s typical.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I can open my clasp one handed


----------



## obscurity7

SmokieDragon said:


> I can open my clasp one handed


She's a witch!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some new Mademoiselle eye candy

source: http://lofficielthailand.com/2018/03/simplpy-parisanne/


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Mademoiselle to look forward to in FW 2018


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> A Mademoiselle to look forward to in FW 2018



Is this gonna be added to your fab collection?


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Is this gonna be added to your fab collection?



Hope so, hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new LC video


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> new LC video




OMG! Thanks so much for posting this video @Cosmopolitan ! I love this video not only cos of the Mademoiselle but also because I have the same jacket as the lady in the video, LOL!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3996069
> View attachment 3996070
> View attachment 3996071



That’s a cute idea! I have the strap I think from Bloomies. Now I need this bag!


----------



## dianagrace

OK ladies, at about the 2:07 mark you will see two Mademoiselles (one with a Madeleine strap) Two cuirs as well. They are like a little Longchamp gang.


----------



## catsinthebag

dianagrace said:


> OK ladies, at about the 2:07 mark you will see two Mademoiselles (one with a Madeleine strap) Two cuirs as well. They are like a little Longchamp gang.




Thanks for posting this! More than the Longchamps, it struck me just how much cross body bags have taken over Paris!  Regardless of age, I could watch these women and their effortless style all day.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> OK ladies, at about the 2:07 mark you will see two Mademoiselles (one with a Madeleine strap) Two cuirs as well. They are like a little Longchamp gang.




Great video, thanks for posting!  Love Parisian style.

Here’s a screenshot with the two Mademoiselles. They look great but just as an aside I much prefer to wear the short handle behind the bag and out of the way when carrying them crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I much prefer to wear the short handle behind the bag



I prefer it behind too. The SA showed me how to tuck the shorter strap into the bag when I voiced my thoughts about it bumping against me. It is a good idea but I am not sure how functional it is irl. I did not place my essentials within to test this option.

The new khaki mademoiselle is gorgeous! If only it is in silver/gunmetal hardware.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> That’s a cute idea! I have the strap I think from Bloomies. Now I need this bag!



It really is a perfect match for the bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

dianagrace said:


> OK ladies, at about the 2:07 mark you will see two Mademoiselles (one with a Madeleine strap) Two cuirs as well. They are like a little Longchamp gang.




Well spotted!  So perfectly random how they came together just like that in the video LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> So perfectly random how they came together just like that in the video:



I love how chic the ladies look. The mademoiselle with the Madeline strap is a runway look but yet it is practical in irl, as showcased by these women.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how chic the ladies look. The mademoiselle with the Madeline strap is a runway look but yet it is practical in irl, as showcased by these women.



Ok, I confess. After watching the video and seeing the still shot, I quickly WhatsApped my local boutique to reserve the Madeleine strap haha! Not the same colour as the one in the video but the Lilac one. Preparing for the FW 2018 Mademoiselle that I love already haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I confess. After watching the video and seeing the still shot, I quickly WhatsApped my local boutique to reserve the Madeleine strap haha! Not the same colour as the one in the video but the Lilac one. Preparing for the FW 2018 Mademoiselle that I love already haha
> View attachment 3997221



That’ll look great and it’ll work with your black Mademoiselle too, right? And of course lots of other black bags. Here’s a repost of the violet fw18 bag from the other thread.


----------



## pbnjam

dianagrace said:


> OK ladies, at about the 2:07 mark you will see two Mademoiselles (one with a Madeleine strap) Two cuirs as well. They are like a little Longchamp gang.




Lol that is so cool! They had no idea!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The new khaki mademoiselle is gorgeous! If only it is in silver/gunmetal hardware.



Yes agree, I’d jump on that khaki in a heartbeat if it didn’t have gold hw.


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for posting this! More than the Longchamps, it struck me just how much cross body bags have taken over Paris!  Regardless of age, I could watch these women and their effortless style all day.



That’s my preferred way to wear bags! I find it esp convenient for urban lifestyle. I need one hand for my coffee and the other for my phone. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I confess. After watching the video and seeing the still shot, I quickly WhatsApped my local boutique to reserve the Madeleine strap haha! Not the same colour as the one in the video but the Lilac one. Preparing for the FW 2018 Mademoiselle that I love already haha
> View attachment 3997221



This strap is shorter than the regular Mademoiselle strap. I think it wasn’t meant to be used a crossbody. But it’s okay since I’m short.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes agree, I’d jump on that khaki in a heartbeat if it didn’t have gold hw.


Exactly. [emoji52]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That’ll look great and it’ll work with your black Mademoiselle too, right? And of course lots of other black bags. Here’s a repost of the violet fw18 bag from the other thread.
> 
> View attachment 3997246



My Black Mademoiselle has gold hardware. So I'm not sure about the 2 going together, but then again, I do mix white and yellow gold in my everyday jewelry so it should be ok  I was thinking also that I can use the strap for my Medium Cuirs since it's not too long unlike the other straps


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> This strap is shorter than the regular Mademoiselle strap. I think it wasn’t meant to be used a crossbody. But it’s okay since I’m short.



I'm short too at only 5' 1.5". So it will be ok


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black Mademoiselle has gold hardware. So I'm not sure about the 2 going together, but then again, I do mix white and yellow gold in my everyday jewelry so it should be ok  I was thinking also that I can use the strap for my Medium Cuirs since it's not too long unlike the other straps



Oh right, forgot about the ghw..... What size violet Mademoiselle are you thinking of?


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> That’s my preferred way to wear bags! I find it esp convenient for urban lifestyle. I need one hand for my coffee and the other for my phone. [emoji28][emoji28]



It’s my favorite way to wear handbags, too! I’m just so used to thinking of Parisian women carrying hand-held bags, seeing all these cross-bodies was a revelation!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> It’s my favorite way to wear handbags, too! I’m just so used to thinking of Parisian women carrying hand-held bags, seeing all these cross-bodies was a revelation!



I used to prefer hand held totes and at first I resisted crossbody bags when they became popular about 8-10 yrs ago or whatever. But now I’m into them and yes I’ve seen them all over France last couple of times I traveled there.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh right, forgot about the ghw..... What size violet Mademoiselle are you thinking of?



Thinking of the Crossbody this time round. 

I think the hardware on the Madeleine strap could be dark nickel. If that's the case, the dark nickel will blend very nicely against the body of my Black Mademoiselle and will not be too obvious


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thinking of the Crossbody this time round.



That would be nice! So far in the U.S., the larger Mademoiselle hobo with one strap like you already own is only being offered this season in black and cognac.... At first I thought that the other seasonal colors (orange, khaki, natural) just weren't in stock yet, but now I'm beginning to wonder if this size is intentionally available in just those two classic colors now. Have you heard anything about that???


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That would be nice! So far in the U.S., the larger Mademoiselle hobo with one strap like you already own is only being offered this season in black and cognac.... At first I thought that the other seasonal colors (orange, khaki, natural) just weren't in stock yet, but now I'm beginning to wonder if this size is intentionally available in just those two classic colors now. Have you heard anything about that???
> 
> View attachment 3997465



Oh dear! Whenever I see not many colours being offered, I automatically think about discontinuation of the style! I haven't heard anything on this. Will try to find out more tomorrow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh dear! Whenever I see not many colours being offered, I automatically think about discontinuation of the style! I haven't heard anything on this. Will try to find out more tomorrow



Sorry to be the bearer of potentially bad news. Let us know what u find out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I can use the strap for my Medium Cuirs since it's not too long unlike the other straps



Great idea!


----------



## patchang96

catsinthebag said:


> Of course! I do really like this bag, which is why I find the clasp so maddening. I’d buy another one if the decision was based solely on quality and aesthetics. But the clasp makes me hesitate. Here are pics of my cognac...
> 
> View attachment 3988407
> View attachment 3988408
> View attachment 3988409
> View attachment 3988410
> View attachment 3988411
> View attachment 3988414


 
What size is your ML cognac? And how heavy is it?


----------



## catsinthebag

patchang96 said:


> What size is your ML cognac? And how heavy is it?



Mine is the small, with the long crossbody strap. It’s not a large bag, so I don’t find it to be particularly heavy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of potentially bad news. Let us know what u find out.



Didn't find out anything insightful, sadly. Black and Cognac are classic colours so I hope this doesn't mean it's the end of the road yet for this style of Mlle.

On a brighter note, I managed to get my Lilac Madeleine strap today  It's not dark nickel but regular nickel. I think I will use it with my Mademoiselle soon


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> On a brighter note, I managed to get my Lilac Madeleine strap today  It's not dark nickel but regular nickel. I think I will use it with my Mademoiselle soon



Can't wait to see your new strap!


----------



## Magnolia9

Cosmopolitan said:


> That’ll look great and it’ll work with your black Mademoiselle too, right? And of course lots of other black bags. Here’s a repost of the violet fw18 bag from the other thread.
> 
> View attachment 3997246


This bag is gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## yoviv

Late to the game here, but I tried on the Mademoiselle crossbody at Nordstrom yesterday and fell in love! I love, love, love the mimosa color from last season but it's sold out everywhere now. Does anybody have any intel on how to find a mimosa Mademoiselle?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

yoviv said:


> Late to the game here, but I tried on the Mademoiselle crossbody at Nordstrom yesterday and fell in love! I love, love, love the mimosa color from last season but it's sold out everywhere now. Does anybody have any intel on how to find a mimosa Mademoiselle?



Are you in the U.S.? You could try calling the Longchamp outlet at Woodbury Common: http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlet/woodbury-common/stores/longchamp

I'll keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I come across any online. Nordstrom Rack, NM Last Call, Century 21, Saks Off 5th, Gilt, Rue La La, Bluefly all carry Longchamp past-season stuff but I don't recall seeing a mimosa Mademoiselle.


----------



## yoviv

Cosmopolitan said:


> Are you in the U.S.? You could try calling the Longchamp outlet at Woodbury Common: http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlet/woodbury-common/stores/longchamp
> 
> I'll keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I come across any online. Nordstrom Rack, NM Last Call, Century 21, Saks Off 5th, Gilt, Rue La La, Bluefly all carry Longchamp past-season stuff but I don't recall seeing a mimosa Mademoiselle.



Thank you for your help! I'll call the outlet and check the other sites you mentioned. Fingers crossed that one appears soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Edisac, a French retailer, has four left in Mimosa, but they will not ship Longchamp to the U.S. ... My point is that there are some still floating around out there, and you could try contacting your nearest Longchamp boutique to see if they are willing and able to help you get one.


----------



## yoviv

Cosmopolitan said:


> Edisac, a French retailer, has four left in Mimosa, but they will not ship Longchamp to the U.S. ... My point is that there are some still floating around out there, and you could try contacting your nearest Longchamp boutique to see if they are willing and able to help you get one.
> 
> View attachment 4001059


That's a good idea. I'll ask the regular boutique if they can help me source one. Thank you again!


----------



## seton

yoviv said:


> Late to the game here, but I tried on the Mademoiselle crossbody at Nordstrom yesterday and fell in love! I love, love, love the mimosa color from last season but it's sold out everywhere now. Does anybody have any intel on how to find a mimosa Mademoiselle?




If you have a good Bloomies SA, there might be still one in the system that they can find for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Phiomega

Am really liking this style... 

Anyone has the large Mademoiselle and can do modeling shot? I really like the style but think the medium is too small for my daily needs, but not sure if the big one looks as nice proportionally...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Am really liking this style...
> 
> Anyone has the large Mademoiselle and can do modeling shot? I really like the style but think the medium is too small for my daily needs, but not sure if the big one looks as nice proportionally...



Here is my reveal thread with mod shots https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ap-bigger-sized-version.971430/#post-31643951


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some mod shots of my Black Mademoiselle Hobo and Lilac Madeleine strap. I’m 5’1”


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Some mod shots of my Black Mademoiselle Hobo and Lilac Madeleine strap. I’m 5’1”



The strap looks nice with your Mademoiselle and it seems to be a good length for you! Yay for #strapsuccess. Congrats.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The strap looks nice with your Mademoiselle and it seems to be a good length for you! Yay for #strapsuccess. Congrats.



Thanks so much! I am surprised how well this strap goes with my Mademoiselle! I think the relatively thick black stripe and the black leather ends really help in matching with black bags


----------



## vink

I recommend through the quiz to get the Saharan jacket and a khaki or orange Mademoiselle. Surprisingly, I have a couple of jacket with that similar look. But I’m eyeing a cognac or khaki Mademoiselle. I just normally prefer brown.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> the relatively thick black stripe and the black leather ends really help in matching with black bags



Looking at your mod pics got me thinking about the same strap in red combo. #stronginfluenceralert


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking at your mod pics got me thinking about the same strap in red combo. #stronginfluenceralert



A tough call between the 2 colourways but I think this one suits my latest acquisition better. Things have a way of turning out hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Mademoiselles on instagram; recent event in Thailand, I believe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> A tough call between the 2 colourways but I think this one suits my latest acquisition better. Things have a way of turning out hehe



Can't agree more. Things DO happen for a reason. I'm so excited to join you with my latest acquisition too. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram



Love this strap and bag combo. Gorgeous!


----------



## catsinthebag

UPDATE: As some of you know, I’ve been having great difficulty with the clasp of my Mademoiselle. I talked to the manager of my local store, and she told me to bring the bag in, saying if the hardware was defective, Longchamp would replace it for free. So today, I brought the bag in. The manager couldn’t find any problem, but as she was playing with my bag, I noticed she was working the clasp differently than I had been. I had been pushing down on the button, and grabbing the leather tab and pulling straight up. I showed her, and she said No, pull the flap away from the bag, not up. I did it her way and it works perfectly! I’m so glad it was such an easy fix (even if I feel a little silly now for not figuring it out ). I hadn’t been wearing my Mademoiselle because the clasp was so difficult, but now that I know how to work it properly, I think the bag is going to get a lot more use!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> UPDATE: As some of you know, I’ve been having great difficulty with the clasp of my Mademoiselle. I talked to the manager of my local store, and she told me to bring the bag in, saying if the hardware was defective, Longchamp would replace it for free. So today, I brought the bag in. The manager couldn’t find any problem, but as she was playing with my bag, I noticed she was working the clasp differently than I had been. I had been pushing down on the button, and grabbing the leather tab and pulling straight up. I showed her, and she said No, pull the flap away from the bag, not up. I did it her way and it works perfectly! I’m so glad it was such an easy fix (even if I feel a little silly now for not figuring it out ). I hadn’t been wearing my Mademoiselle because the clasp was so difficult, but now that I know how to work it properly, I think the bag is going to get a lot more use!



Wow this is GREAT news!  I feel badly that I wasn’t able to explain it well enough here to help you but I guess sometimes you just have to see it IRL. Anyway the Mademoiselle is an awesome bag IMO and I hope you can truly enjoy yours now.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow this is GREAT news!  I feel badly that I wasn’t able to explain it well enough here to help you but I guess sometimes you just have to see it IRL. Anyway the Mademoiselle is an awesome bag IMO and I hope you can truly enjoy yours now.



Thanks, Cosmo! I do think it was something I had to see IRL to “get it.” It’s a subtle change that makes all the difference in the world in how I will enjoy the bag. 

The manager of the Boston store was terrific. She had said some of the Mademoiselle bags do have “sticky” clasps and that she would have them replace the clasp on mine if it was defective. Today she said she was prepared to just give me a new bag. It was good to know although it didn’t really matter since my bag still looks brand new.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ok, I’ve decided to add a video to this thread on how the clasp is supposed to be opened


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I’ve decided to add a video to this thread on how the clasp is supposed to be opened




Easy, peasy when you know the right way to do it! I think that leather tab was misleading me, making me think it had to be pulled up.


----------



## obscurity7

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I’ve decided to add a video to this thread on how the clasp is supposed to be opened



That's super helpful, and totally doable with one hand (while driving and looking for a lip gloss).  Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Easy, peasy when you know the right way to do it! I think that leather tab was misleading me, making me think it had to be pulled up.



Glad that everything has worked out  Your Mademoiselle is about to enjoy a new lease of life


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that everything has worked out  Your Mademoiselle is about to enjoy a new lease of life



Thank you! It certainly is!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I’ve decided to add a video to this thread on how the clasp is supposed to be opened




I can’t view any videos with the app. [emoji853]


----------



## SmokieDragon

BlackGrayRed said:


> I can’t view any videos with the app. [emoji853]



Have to go to the web version by clicking here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-mademoiselle-line.981355/page-8#post-32152520

or go to Instagram and search for me there


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Have to go to the web version by clicking here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-mademoiselle-line.981355/page-8#post-32152520
> 
> or go to Instagram and search for me there



Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram 








They forgot.....
Fifth—Crossbody


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> They forgot.....
> Fifth—Crossbody



HAHA


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 4016242
> View attachment 4016243
> View attachment 4016244
> View attachment 4016245
> View attachment 4016246
> 
> 
> They forgot.....
> Fifth—Crossbody



LOL!


----------



## SylwiaW

The bag looks gorgeous !!! Thanks for the pictures !


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Found the Holy Grail of straps for my Hobo Mademoiselle!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Found the Holy Grail of straps for my Hobo Mademoiselle!
> 
> View attachment 4018472



Perfect! I think you may be the LC strap queen!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Perfect! I think you may be the LC strap queen!



Thanks so much! Woohoo!


----------



## roxi88

Where did you get this strap from ? It looks fantastic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

roxi88 said:


> Where did you get this strap from ? It looks fantastic.



Thanks so much! It's the Paris Rocks strap which I got from my local boutique. Here's the link on the US website: https://us.longchamp.com/products/paris-rocks/shoulder-strap/l7168839001


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Found the Holy Grail of straps for my Hobo Mademoiselle!



Love the edginess of this strap, paors beautifully with your Mlle! Well done!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Perfect! I think you may be the LC strap queen!


Aptly said! Can't agree more.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the edginess of this strap, paors beautifully with your Mlle! Well done!



Thanks so much! Very surprised I was able to get it in my home country


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

@glamometer with Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> @glamometer with Mademoiselle on instagram



Looking so chic with a Mademoiselle and white heels!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## KK

cosmopolitan.hk.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram 

(I have typed those three words so many times that all I have to do is make a capital “M” on my iPhone and autofill takes it from there lol )


----------



## bugn

I did it. I ordered it. These pictures drive me crazy!!!! 
I ordered mine here, I hope it's the current version, I prob should have asked first.
https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-Mademoiselle-Perforated-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/prod48680062/p.prod


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> I did it. I ordered it. These pictures drive me crazy!!!!
> I ordered mine here, I hope it's the current version, I prob should have asked first.
> https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-Mademoiselle-Perforated-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/prod48680062/p.prod



Woohoo congrats!  Hope you love it!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

bugn said:


> I did it. I ordered it. These pictures drive me crazy!!!!
> I ordered mine here, I hope it's the current version, I prob should have asked first.
> https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-Mademoiselle-Perforated-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/prod48680062/p.prod



Yay!  This bag has caught my attention too!  Please post pics when you receive it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

bugn said:


> I did it. I ordered it. These pictures drive me crazy!!!!
> I ordered mine here, I hope it's the current version, I prob should have asked first.
> https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-Mademoiselle-Perforated-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/prod48680062/p.prod



Congrats! Black is a great choice  Yes, it is most definitely the current version!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4078008
> View attachment 4078009


The lady with the mademoiselle strap wrapped in Reilly is super chic. I like her style.


----------



## vink

Somehow I wonder if they'll ever release it in navy blue or dark blue with silver hardware. I'd be all over that.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram

I carried my gray Mademoiselle every day of vacation in France and it worked out great!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram 

Over the shoulder like this is my fav way to wear it. Or hand carried by the short handle. Often I remove the long crossbody strap altogether.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4133875



Sigh. This bag is so gorgeous. Maybe I should lighten my load and reconsider it. I just love the look.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe I should lighten my load and reconsider it.



Great idea!  Reconsider whether you really need to carry all that stuff you think you do in every situation. I bet you don't! Sometimes we just get into the habit of transferring the same stuff from one bag to another for years on end, without thinking about whether it's all really needed on that given day. A lot of stuff I used to carry around 10 yrs ago--full length checkbook wallet and a big paper agenda planner, for instance--are obsolete these days, at least for me.

Here are some interior Mademoiselle pics I posted last year. Easily holds a full-length wallet (which I rarely carry anyway), cosmetic case, mini umbrella, sunglasses, key case, phone, with room to spare.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Sigh. This bag is so gorgeous. Maybe I should lighten my load and reconsider it. I just love the look.



You can do it! I managed to cut down too to use my Amazone size S and Crossbody Madeleine as everyday bags. What @Cosmopolitan says below is true, we just get into a pattern of transferring things from one bag to another without really thinking about what's needed on that day 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Great idea!  Reconsider whether you really need to carry all that stuff you think you do in every situation. I bet you don't! Sometimes we just get into the habit of transferring the same stuff from one bag to another for years on end, without thinking about whether it's all really needed on that given day.



So true! I finally saw the light too


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great idea!  Reconsider whether you really need to carry all that stuff you think you do in every situation. I bet you don't! Sometimes we just get into the habit of transferring the same stuff from one bag to another for years on end, without thinking about whether it's all really needed on that given day. A lot of stuff I used to carry around 10 yrs ago--full length checkbook wallet and a big paper agenda planner, for instance--are obsolete these days, at least for me.
> 
> Here are some interior Mademoiselle pics I posted last year. Easily holds a full-length wallet (which I rarely carry anyway), cosmetic case, mini umbrella, sunglasses, key case, phone, with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 4139651
> View attachment 4139652





SmokieDragon said:


> You can do it! I managed to cut down too to use my Amazone size S and Crossbody Madeleine as everyday bags. What @Cosmopolitan says below is true, we just get into a pattern of transferring things from one bag to another without really thinking about what's needed on that day
> 
> 
> 
> So true! I finally saw the light too




Excellent points! I will look carefully at everything I carry and consider what can go. I really do love the look of this bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Mademoiselle Hobo Bag - using it with a Cody Cuir Black Nickel strap as the one that came with the bag is too long haha! Still getting used to this size as the face is more slanted and not as vertical as my bigger hobo one with the single strap. @catsinthebag , I think I know what you went through with the flap and lock


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle Hobo Bag - using it with a Cody Cuir Black Nickel strap as the one that came with the bag is too long haha! Still getting used to this size as the face is more slanted and not as vertical as my bigger hobo one with the single strap. @catsinthebag , I think I know what you went through with the flap and lock



Interesting that you find the bag more difficult in the smaller size! I actually had to bring mine in to the boutique and have the manager show me how to open it easily!  I felt pretty silly about it, but now I wonder if the smaller ones are just a little harder to use. I also wish the long strap was adjustable. I’m 5’6 and the strap is an OK length for crossbody wear, but I wouldn’t mind if I could have made it an inch or so shorter. 

That said, your bag is beautiful! Love the combination of colors with the contrast stitching!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle Hobo Bag - using it with a Cody Cuir Black Nickel strap as the one that came with the bag is too long haha! Still getting used to this size as the face is more slanted and not as vertical as my bigger hobo one with the single strap. @catsinthebag , I think I know what you went through with the flap and lock



Congrats SD that’s a very special Mademoiselle you’ve got there!  I hope you love this size and I’m sure you’ll be a whiz at opening the clasp in no time.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle Hobo Bag - using it with a Cody Cuir Black Nickel strap as the one that came with the bag is too long haha! Still getting used to this size as the face is more slanted and not as vertical as my bigger hobo one with the single strap. @catsinthebag , I think I know what you went through with the flap and lock



Congrats! You're so fast! I have yet to see this in store. 
Perhaps since this is in ebony, you can use the strap from your ebony roseau with it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Interesting that you find the bag more difficult in the smaller size! I actually had to bring mine in to the boutique and have the manager show me how to open it easily!  I felt pretty silly about it, but now I wonder if the smaller ones are just a little harder to use. I also wish the long strap was adjustable. I’m 5’6 and the strap is an OK length for crossbody wear, but I wouldn’t mind if I could have made it an inch or so shorter.
> 
> That said, your bag is beautiful! Love the combination of colors with the contrast stitching!



Thanks so much! For me, I had to bring it in to have the store manager show me how to close it. I thought something was wrong since my vertical face hobo can close quite easily when empty. I think now I’m getting the hang of it - I managed to make it “click” when closing it last night haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats SD that’s a very special Mademoiselle you’ve got there!  I hope you love this size and I’m sure you’ll be a whiz at opening the clasp in no time.



Thanks so much! Yes, hope to become a whiz like u


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Congrats! You're so fast! I have yet to see this in store.
> Perhaps since this is in ebony, you can use the strap from your ebony roseau with it?



Thanks so much! This required months of stalking the boutique and talking to my SA! It went to another boutique here cos they only have 1 in my country and the people there were called to bring it to my regular boutique hehe. Yes, can try the Ebony Roseau strap tho the hardware colour of the Roseau strap is not dark nickel. Have to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It went to another boutique here cos they only have 1 in my country!



Your hard work paid off and you are now the proud owner of the one and only Ebony Mlle in the whole of your country. Now, that is amazing. Well done!


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle Hobo Bag - using it with a Cody Cuir Black Nickel strap as the one that came with the bag is too long haha! Still getting used to this size as the face is more slanted and not as vertical as my bigger hobo one with the single strap. @catsinthebag , I think I know what you went through with the flap and lock



Ohhh I really love this one! I love anything with contrasting lining/stitching! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your hard work paid off and you are now the proud owner of the one and only Ebony Mlle in the whole of your country. Now, that is amazing. Well done!



Thanks so much! I've loaded her up and she's ready to go out later today 



Phiomega said:


> Ohhh I really love this one! I love anything with contrasting lining/stitching! Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Congrats! You're so fast! I have yet to see this in store.
> Perhaps since this is in ebony, you can use the strap from your ebony roseau with it?



In the end, you are right - the Ebony Roseau Heritage strap is the best match! Even thought the hardware is not dark nickel, it's not noticeable and what's more important is the colour match  Thanks so much for your spot-on recommendation


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> In the end, you are right - the Ebony Roseau Heritage strap is the best match! Even thought the hardware is not dark nickel, it's not noticeable and what's more important is the colour match  Thanks so much for your spot-on recommendation


I am so glad. And you're a great Brand ambassador. Keep up the good work xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

I have gotten the hang of this new Mademoiselle!  I have to use the tab a little bit to do the closure. Easy as pie now


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I have gotten the hang of this new Mademoiselle!  I have to use the tab a little bit to do the closure. Easy as pie now
> 
> View attachment 4146745



Oh this pic is stunning. First one I've seen where you can really see that it's the Ebony color.


----------



## Blueshadows

Hi, everyone I recently discovered the mademoiselle bag and love it's look. I'm considering getting one in cognac but can't decide on which size to get.
I'm relatively small and like to wear my bags crossbody so don't want the size that are too big.

I'm hesitating between the
- crossbody (which I think is the smaller size)
- small hobo

I'm wondering if they differ that much in size and whether one or both are too small.

If anyone has any tips please let me know! Thanks!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I have gotten the hang of this new Mademoiselle!  I have to use the tab a little bit to do the closure. Easy as pie now
> 
> View attachment 4146745



Nice pic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Oh this pic is stunning. First one I've seen where you can really see that it's the Ebony color.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pic!



Thanks so much, ladies! I was at a car service/showroom with high glass panels and it was raining heavily outside but the lighting was enough to capture the shot  The service technician who needed to speak to me sneaked up on me and caught me preparing my bag for the photo. Never mind, the result is worth the slight embarrassment


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blueshadows said:


> Hi, everyone I recently discovered the mademoiselle bag and love it's look. I'm considering getting one in cognac but can't decide on which size to get.
> I'm relatively small and like to wear my bags crossbody so don't want the size that are too big.
> 
> I'm hesitating between the
> - crossbody (which I think is the smaller size)
> - small hobo
> 
> I'm wondering if they differ that much in size and whether one or both are too small.
> 
> If anyone has any tips please let me know! Thanks!!!



The small hobo is decently generous in size and has the advantage of having a slip pocket under the flap - I don't think the crossbody has this. I'n new to the small hobo (just got mine this week) and have never tried putting stuff inside the crossbody since I don't think its small size would work for me. Maybe you can try visiting the boutique to try out both sizes?


----------



## Blueshadows

SmokieDragon said:


> The small hobo is decently generous in size and has the advantage of having a slip pocket under the flap - I don't think the crossbody has this. I'n new to the small hobo (just got mine this week) and have never tried putting stuff inside the crossbody since I don't think its small size would work for me. Maybe you can try visiting the boutique to try out both sizes?



We don't have a LC store where I live, we do have retailers that carry it but choices are more limited so I was thinking of ordering it online. I tried looking for pictures that have the different sizes next to each other but haven't found any.

But from what you say the small sounds like a good size. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Blueshadows said:


> Hi, everyone I recently discovered the mademoiselle bag and love it's look. I'm considering getting one in cognac but can't decide on which size to get.
> I'm relatively small and like to wear my bags crossbody so don't want the size that are too big.
> 
> I'm hesitating between the
> - crossbody (which I think is the smaller size)
> - small hobo
> 
> I'm wondering if they differ that much in size and whether one or both are too small.
> 
> If anyone has any tips please let me know! Thanks!!!



I have two of the small hobos. They are about 10" wide and big enough to use as a day bag. Can hold a full-length wallet, cosmetic case, mini umbrella, sunglasses, key case, phone, with room to spare (which you can see here in this post). IMO they are basically a mid-sized bag and even feel a bit bulky at times, but they hold all the everyday essentials easily.

The crossbody is about 8" wide and really is more of a mini-bag, albeit a generous one. To carry that size you'd have to pare down from my above contents list; perhaps a phone, card case, lipstick/compact, keys, few other essentials. Probably better for evening/going to dinner, or when you are running errands and want to travel lighter. I like this size too and would like to get one if the right color comes along.

Hope that helps. As @SmokieDragon said, trying on in person really is the best way to go. Here are some labeled modeling pics.

SMALL HOBO



SMALL HOBO



CROSSBODY


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have gotten the hang of this new Mademoiselle!  I have to use the tab a little bit to do the closure. Easy as pie now ]



Well done! I love how you get the hang of things really fast. Ebony mlle looks stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Well done! I love how you get the hang of things really fast. Ebony mlle looks stunning. [emoji7]



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jazz-B

I have the Mademoiselle in grey. The large Version! And i have to say I really love it. I went to the store and tried the small and the large. And for me the large one is best for me. Everything i need (and more) fits in there. ❤️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jazz-B said:


> I have the Mademoiselle in grey. The large Version! And i have to say I really love it. I went to the store and tried the small and the large. And for me the large one is best for me. Everything i need (and more) fits in there. ❤️



It’s beautiful! Congrats on your Mademoiselle bag and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jazz-B said:


> I have the Mademoiselle in grey. The large Version! And i have to say I really love it. I went to the store and tried the small and the large. And for me the large one is best for me. Everything i need (and more) fits in there. ❤️



Yay for being fraternal bag twins!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jazz-B said:


> I have the Mademoiselle in grey. The large Version! And i have to say I really love it. I went to the store and tried the small and the large. And for me the large one is best for me. Everything i need (and more) fits in there. [emoji173]️



Beautiful! Love your color choice.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Blueshadows

@Cosmopolitan your post was super helpful so thank you!! The store we have here didn't carry the small size so I ended up getting the cross body one and I love it!! I wish the long strap is adjustable as it is a bit long on me but the size of the bag is quite generous for a small size bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Blueshadows said:


> @Cosmopolitan your post was super helpful so thank you!! The store we have here didn't carry the small size so I ended up getting the cross body one and I love it!! I wish the long strap is adjustable as it is a bit long on me but the size of the bag is quite generous for a small size bag.



Congrats, I'm glad you found a Mademoiselle that works for you!  What color did you get?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Blueshadows

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats, I'm glad you found a Mademoiselle that works for you!  What color did you get?


I got it in brown! Not sure if it's the same as the cognac color. They had brown and orange only.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on LC instagram


----------



## nikki626

I noticed this bag on the Nordstrom website but no  store in my area has it and I was hesitating on buying it but always thought it was stunning. Now seeing on real people and discussed I have to have it. I think that I'm going for the large black.  It is classic but a little edgy and not something everyone has, which I like


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nikki626 said:


> I noticed this bag on the Nordstrom website but no  store in my area has it and I was hesitating on buying it but always thought it was stunning. Now seeing on real people and discussed I have to have it. I think that I'm going for the large black.  It is classic but a little edgy and not something everyone has, which I like



Great, hope you love it! Please post a pic when you get it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on LC facebook


----------



## Jazz-B

Hello everyone! In the last few days I saw this „crinkling“ on my mademoiselle! Don‘t know how to describe it. But it is on the front of the bag. The „feet“ is crinkling. So the bag starts to lean forward when it sits somewhere. Do yours do that too? I dont like that I have to admit..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jazz-B said:


> Hello everyone! In the last few days I saw this „crinkling“ on my mademoiselle! Don‘t know how to describe it. But it is on the front of the bag. The „feet“ is crinkling. So the bag starts to lean forward when it sits somewhere. Do yours do that too? I dont like that I have to admit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169665
> View attachment 4169666
> View attachment 4169667
> View attachment 4169669



It’s a soft leather so I’m not surprised it’s bending a bit particularly if it’s being used a lot. It really helps to store the bag when not in use stuffed and lying on its back, not standing up. I do that with all my softer bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jazz-B said:


> Hello everyone! In the last few days I saw this „crinkling“ on my mademoiselle! Don‘t know how to describe it. But it is on the front of the bag. The „feet“ is crinkling. So the bag starts to lean forward when it sits somewhere. Do yours do that too? I dont like that I have to admit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169665
> View attachment 4169666
> View attachment 4169667
> View attachment 4169669



I checked on mine and it is doing this too 



Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s a soft leather so I’m not surprised it’s bending a bit particularly if it’s being used a lot. It really helps to store the bag when not in use stuffed and lying on its back, not standing up. I do that with all my softer bags.



Thanks! Will do this


----------



## Jazz-B

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s a soft leather so I’m not surprised it’s bending a bit particularly if it’s being used a lot. It really helps to store the bag when not in use stuffed and lying on its back, not standing up. I do that with all my softer bags.



I also try this already! 
But I have to say I am a little bit disappointed..


----------



## nikki626

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great, hope you love it! Please post a pic when you get it. [emoji2]


It has arrived and I love it fits all of my daily items in thier pouches.  It came yesterday and im wearing it today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nikki626 said:


> It has arrived and I love it fits all of my daily items in thier pouches.  It came yesterday and im wearing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171595
> View attachment 4171596
> View attachment 4171597



Woohoo congrats!  Glad you love it and it looks great on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

nikki626 said:


> It has arrived and I love it fits all of my daily items in thier pouches.  It came yesterday and im wearing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171595
> View attachment 4171596
> View attachment 4171597



Glad to be identical bag twins with you! Congratulations!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nikki626 said:


> It has arrived and I love it fits all of my daily items in thier pouches.  It came yesterday and im wearing it today



So glad it works for you. That's very important for a bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## LVtingting

Did anyone get a Mademoiselle that is Made in China? I thought all Longchamp are Made in France?! Really surprised they change manufacturers...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LVtingting said:


> Did anyone get a Mademoiselle that is Made in China? I thought all Longchamp are Made in France?! Really surprised they change manufacturers...



Both of my Mademoiselles (purchased the first season, Autumn 2017) were made in France. I'm not surprised if they are making some in China now. They can only make so many bags in France and as new high-end leather styles come along--Amazones and Cavalcades, for instance--something's gotta give. Longchamp has produced bags outside of France for years now. Seems like a lot of the Heritage line leather bags are made in China these days. I'm sorry if you received a Mademoiselle from China and are disappointed. In my experience Longchamp quality is often similar regardless of country of origin.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4190837



Ah! The lady with the same jacket as me, LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVtingting said:


> Did anyone get a Mademoiselle that is Made in China? I thought all Longchamp are Made in France?! Really surprised they change manufacturers...



Both of mine (Autumn 2017 and Autumn 2018) are Made in France



Cosmopolitan said:


> They can only make so many bags in France and as new high-end leather styles come along--Amazones and Cavalcades, for instance--something's gotta give.



Interestingly, my Black cowhide Amazone Size S is made in Morocco.


----------



## seton

After a while, pretty much all the classic color leather bags will be produced in China or Morocco. I noticed in checking out the leather crossbody bags a month ago that only the recent debutted Alezan were MIF. All the Madeleines, Mlles, and Penelopes I saw were made in Morocco this season.

I noticed that LC opened a new factory in the past yr. I believe it's in Morocco. Either that or Tunisia, one of the 2. Probably Morocco considering the increased output from there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> In my experience Longchamp quality is often similar regardless of country of origin.



+1 Regardless of country where the item is made, the quality remains the same.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram



If only I can wear warm shades... these Mlles are so beautiful.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4202006



That's such a lovely shot  Thanks for posting


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles (and Paris Rocks) on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4214545
> View attachment 4214546



These pics have inspired me to use my Mlle this coming week  Thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

For those who own this, do you recommend Mademoiselle for others? Any thoughts? I love the classic shape and the colors are amazing (red, tan, and the one with the bright braids on the front panel) but wondering whether I will love it enough to put her in my rotation. What size would you recommend and why? I am hovering between the large and the medium - the small does not work with my lifestyle.


----------



## Phiomega

For those who own this, do you recommend Mademoiselle for others? Any thoughts? I love the classic shape and the colors are amazing (red, tan, and the one with the bright braids on the front panel) but wondering whether I will love it enough to put her in my rotation. What size would you recommend and why? I am hovering between the large and the medium - the small does not work with my lifestyle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> For those who own this, do you recommend Mademoiselle for others? Any thoughts? I love the classic shape and the colors are amazing (red, tan, and the one with the bright braids on the front panel) but wondering whether I will love it enough to put her in my rotation. What size would you recommend and why? I am hovering between the large and the medium - the small does not work with my lifestyle.



I do recommend it - so soft and luxe and just has that look which has mesmerised me from the start ie in the very first photo I saw of it. 

Easy to open (can even do it one handed), easy to close, love the front pocket under the flap and it also has a back pocket where you can maybe keep your phone so you don’t have to keep opening the flap. 

I love my Medium (26 x 16 x 10cm) for its nice handy size but one thing is it cannot fit my water bottle which I need for work but it’s great otherwise for my downsized needs. It can also fit an A5 notebook along with my wallet and a Le Sport Sac 3 zip pouch. However, not even the smallest water bottle I own can fit inside. Maybe I need to take my Mlle with me for water bottle shopping! 

So I love my Large (31 x 22 x 10 cm) because it can fit all the stuff I USED to carry around before downsizing (2 Foulonne pouches are no longer carried daily now) and the water bottle too. Yeah, she’s a mighty dame all right! You might think that the difference in width is not much ie only 5 cm and height difference is only 6 cm but it matters a lot as it means you can also keep that water bottle at the side OR you could put your wallet vertically and create even more space! Though I never have to do that but just a thought. 

Just make sure you store it flat, especially so for the Large or the corners start buckling and the bag tilts forward. The Medium is not as tall so the chances of that happening are slimmer but I’m taking no chances with that either. 

As for the Ebony one with the braids, it’s the Medium size. If you want it, better get in touch with your SA immediately as it’s LE. My SA told me that they have only 1 in my home country and yeah, I managed to snag it after months of stalking hehe. 

I’m now using my Medium one. Come to think of it, I may do a mid week rotation to my Large and try it out now with my downsized belongings cos the last time I used it, I hadn’t downsized yet


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> For those who own this, do you recommend Mademoiselle for others? Any thoughts?



I own two of the Mademoiselle small hobos (10.2" wide), which is the middle size between the crossbody (8.7" wide) and the medium hobo (12.2" wide), and I'd absolutely recommend it. I LOVE the versatility of this bag. It can be worn crossbody via the removable long strap (with the short handle tucked neatly behind the bag, where it stays put). Or to dress it up a little, you can carry it by the short handle, either thrown over the shoulder or by hand or over the arm. It's very roomy because of its wide depth but it still looks compact and not too big and bulky. It easily holds all my daily essentials--mid-size wallet, cosmetic case, mini umbrella, sunglasses, key case, phone in handy back pocket. The leather is soft and luxurious and it's a beautifully made bag. So far it seems sturdy; I've had no problem with wear issues or scratches, and I carried one of mine on a long trip to France. And not to be overlooked is the fact that it's just a really cool bag that seems distinctively Longchamp and oozes French allure, at least in my opinion lol!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ebony Mademoiselle with my new AW18 Heritage strap


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> I checked on mine and it is doing this too
> 
> Thanks! Will do this



So I've been storing my Black Hobo Mlle flat for 7 weeks now and I notice the buckling has improved. There is now a gap between the front pocket and a horizontal surface again!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> I do recommend it - so soft and luxe and just has that look which has mesmerised me from the start ie in the very first photo I saw of it.
> 
> Easy to open (can even do it one handed), easy to close, love the front pocket under the flap and it also has a back pocket where you can maybe keep your phone so you don’t have to keep opening the flap.
> 
> I love my Medium (26 x 16 x 10cm) for its nice handy size but one thing is it cannot fit my water bottle which I need for work but it’s great otherwise for my downsized needs. It can also fit an A5 notebook along with my wallet and a Le Sport Sac 3 zip pouch. However, not even the smallest water bottle I own can fit inside. Maybe I need to take my Mlle with me for water bottle shopping!
> 
> So I love my Large (31 x 22 x 10 cm) because it can fit all the stuff I USED to carry around before downsizing (2 Foulonne pouches are no longer carried daily now) and the water bottle too. Yeah, she’s a mighty dame all right! You might think that the difference in width is not much ie only 5 cm and height difference is only 6 cm but it matters a lot as it means you can also keep that water bottle at the side OR you could put your wallet vertically and create even more space! Though I never have to do that but just a thought.
> 
> Just make sure you store it flat, especially so for the Large or the corners start buckling and the bag tilts forward. The Medium is not as tall so the chances of that happening are slimmer but I’m taking no chances with that either.
> 
> As for the Ebony one with the braids, it’s the Medium size. If you want it, better get in touch with your SA immediately as it’s LE. My SA told me that they have only 1 in my home country and yeah, I managed to snag it after months of stalking hehe.
> 
> I’m now using my Medium one. Come to think of it, I may do a mid week rotation to my Large and try it out now with my downsized belongings cos the last time I used it, I hadn’t downsized yet



Thank you! You are exactly addressing my dilemma. The medium I think is too small but the style I thought is nicest in medium size. Great insight on what really fits - my Moleskine notebook is important whilst iPad I can live (slightly) without, or I usually carry it in my LC starry pouch. But it is definitely more convenient to put everything in one bag! So the large? The Ebony one is beautiful but I need to think about the size first. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> I own two of the Mademoiselle small hobos (10.2" wide), which is the middle size between the crossbody (8.7" wide) and the medium hobo (12.2" wide), and I'd absolutely recommend it. I LOVE the versatility of this bag. It can be worn crossbody via the removable long strap (with the short handle tucked neatly behind the bag, where it stays put). Or to dress it up a little, you can carry it by the short handle, either thrown over the shoulder or by hand or over the arm. It's very roomy because of its wide depth but it still looks compact and not too big and bulky. It easily holds all my daily essentials--mid-size wallet, cosmetic case, mini umbrella, sunglasses, key case, phone in handy back pocket. The leather is soft and luxurious and it's a beautifully made bag. So far it seems sturdy; I've had no problem with wear issues or scratches, and I carried one of mine on a long trip to France. And not to be overlooked is the fact that it's just a really cool bag that seems distinctively Longchamp and oozes French allure, at least in my opinion lol!



Thank you for the insights. Exactly it is compact, not too big but fits a lot. Indeed I also do have questions on how resistant is the leather - great to hear your experience with the long trip. You are right - I like the ‘French LC’ feel of it - and with LC, the classic shapes tend to stay and they reinvest more in color/touches season after season. 

I don’t have a shoulder flap bag in my workday rotation at the moment - all are totes or hobos - my flap bags are smaller size. On one side maybe then this is something new to try?

Decision... decision.... I think I need to spend at least 30’ at the boutique trying it on and off... 

Thank you so much stylish ladies!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Monique1004

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Mademoiselle with my new AW18 Heritage strap



Happy to be a bag twin with you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Monique1004 said:


> Happy to be a bag twin with you!



YAY for being bag twins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram



I  these pics. Definitely showcasing a good time with Mlle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to try out the original strap for a couple of days. Would have been better if it could be 3cm shorter but still passable


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4207004
> View attachment 4207005



I don’t want to be rude, but I think I see the bag tag still attach on the bag. I hope she’s not the recurring returner. It’s a very nice bag and she actually seems to use it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I don’t want to be rude, but I think I see the bag tag still attach on the bag. I hope she’s not the recurring returner. It’s a very nice bag and she actually seems to use it.



No worries, you're not being rude. I remember seeing the bag tag holder too, plus the protective plastic still covering the hardware and the dustbag peeking out from inside. That pic was posted on IG by an authorized Longchamp retailer and I assume that the person modeling the bag is a store employee. Many LC retailers post bag pics on IG in this manner.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> No worries, you're not being rude. I remember seeing the bag tag holder too, plus the protective plastic still covering the hardware and the dustbag peeking out from inside. That pic was posted on IG by an authorized Longchamp retailer and I assume that the person modeling the bag is a store employee. Many LC retailers post bag pics on IG in this manner.
> 
> View attachment 4229771



I see. [emoji4] Glad to know it’s just for modeling. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram

she’s in Bordeaux


----------



## Monique1004

Mademoiselle on sale at Ruelala for $799


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Lizzys

I love the look of this bag but don't have a boutique near me so I really appreciate everyone's opinion on this bag.  Is there shorter handle long enough to be a comfortable shoulder bag?  Is it very heavy?

I think I am in trouble for the sale because I am looking at the Heritage hobo in burgundy too.  The sale is almost like two for the price of one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> Is there shorter handle long enough to be a comfortable shoulder bag?  Is it very heavy?




The drop length on the short handle is about 7 1/2". I can wear it on my shoulder, and this thread has many many pics of it being carried on the shoulder. For most people the short handle probably wouldn't fit over a very heavy coat, however. In my opinion, my Mademoiselles--in regular leather and patent leather/fur--are average/medium heavy for a bag of their size. I would guess that the one you are looking at is a little heavier because of the extra metal grommets and the suede. Whether its tolerable is really up to the individual of course. Just fyi, the one you are considering has a contrasting berry-color suede on the bottom and the sides, see below.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> The drop length on the short handle is about 7 1/2". I can wear it on my shoulder, and this thread has many many pics of it being carried on the shoulder. For most people the short handle probably wouldn't fit over a very heavy coat, however. In my opinion, my Mademoiselles--in regular leather and patent leather/fur--are average/medium heavy for a bag of their size. I would guess that the one you are looking at is a little heavier because of the extra metal grommets and the suede. Whether its tolerable is really up to the individual of course. Just fyi, the one you are considering has a contrasting berry-color suede on the bottom and the sides, see below.
> 
> View attachment 4269738
> View attachment 4269739


Thank you for this information!  I was hard for  me to tell looking at the pictures if I would like the way it would shoulder carry.  Knowing it is about 7 1/2" really makes me hesitate.  I didn't know about the berry either.  You are always so helpful!!!


----------



## seton

*SS 2019 colors*

1. Black
2. Cognac
3. Honey 
4. Navy (silver HW)
5. Ivory (silver HW)

Just like last season, the LC stores are not including the regular Mlles in their seasonal sales. If you wanted rested colors like Orange, Natural, etc, you will have to wait til they show up at the outlets instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Is there shorter handle long enough to be a comfortable shoulder bag?






At 5"10, the bag hangs on me, just like it does in the pic above (pic credit to Cosmo for sharing it). Since I am in the tropics, I don't need it to fit over a winter jacket but due to my build, I do find the short strap to be only just right. I won't say it is snug nor tight under the arm but the strap drop is a constant consideration for me and I had been pondering over this bag since the time it was launched, going back and forth with it. The bag depth itself is quite wide so when worn by the short strap, I do feel its bulk in a way. I hope I am not deterring you from this purchase. @Cosmopolitan @catsinthebag and @SmokieDragon love theirs. For me, if the short strap drop is slightly longer and detachable, it will work better for me.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> View attachment 4270187
> 
> 
> At 5"10, the bag hangs on me, just like it does in the pic above (pic credit to Cosmo for sharing it). Since I am in the tropics, I don't need it to fit over a winter jacket but due to my build, I do find the short strap to be only just right. I won't say it is snug nor tight under the arm but the strap drop is a constant consideration for me and I had been pondering over this bag since the time it was launched, going back and forth with it. The bag depth itself is quite wide so when worn by the short strap, I do feel its bulk in a way. I hope I am not deterring you from this purchase. @Cosmopolitan @catsinthebag and @SmokieDragon love theirs. For me, if the short strap drop is slightly longer and detachable, it will work better for me.



@Lizzys, I can wear mine on the shoulder with the short strap, but I almost never do. For me, it’s not the drop that’s the problem (it’s a little short but do-able), it’s the thickness of the strap. For some reason, I find it awkward. But I bought the bag with the intention of wearing it crossbody, and for that, it’s perfect. I use the short handle sometimes over my forearm or to carry by hand, but almost never over my shoulder.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I bought the bag with the intention of wearing it crossbody, and for that, it’s perfect. I use the short handle sometimes over my forearm or to carry by hand, but almost never over my shoulder.



Totally agree, that’s primarily how I use it too. But it’s nice to have the option to throw the short handle over your shoulder once in a while when needed to get the bag out of the way. I was actually pleasantly surprised when I first got my Mademoiselle that the short handle fit on the shoulder.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Totally agree, that’s primarily how I use it too. But it’s nice to have the option to throw the short handle over your shoulder once in a while when needed to get the bag out of the way. I was actually pleasantly surprised when I first got my Mademoiselle that the short handle fit on the shoulder.



Oh, I totally agree it’s great to have the shoulder option. A 7 1/2-inch drop isn’t bad at all. So many bags with a handle and a long strap have a handle drop of 4-6 inches. The Mademoiselle at least gives you the ability to carry on the shoulder and not be hand-held only.

Also, as I think about it, if the short strap was longer, it would be out of proportion. When you carried the bag with the long strap, the shorter one would drop below the base of the bag, which would look weird.


----------



## SmokieDragon

For me, I think the preference is 50:50. I like using mine as a crossbody with the strap it came with or with slightly shorter strap (from my Roseau Heritage or SS18 LP Heritage strap) so that shoulder wear with a long strap is possible. I also like using the short strap for shoulder wear - I don't find it bulky


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I also like using the short strap for shoulder wear - I don't find it bulky



The key I think when shoulder carrying is to push it back *behind* your arm as in the pic I posted above, rather than having that wide bag right in your armpit.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The key I think when shoulder carrying is to push it back *behind* your arm as in the pic I posted above, rather than having that wide bag right in your armpit.



Oic. I never push it back. It’s not in my armpit either. I guess my arms are smaller and I don’t wear coats in my country. If I were wearing a jacket like the lady in the pic, then yes, pushing it back would be a requirement [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> but almost never over my shoulder.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Totally agree, that’s primarily how I use it too.



Ah, it's now starting to make sense why I personally did not feel 100% sure of the Mlle as a shoulder bag. I agree with you both that as a crossbody, it is wonderful.


----------



## Guy Chanon

As a guy, I am totally obsessed with this bag. I do think it is absolutely gorgeous. Anyone know a male Instagrammer or someone who own and wear the bag regularly? Really want to see how it would look on a guy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Guy Chanon said:


> As a guy, I am totally obsessed with this bag. I do think it is absolutely gorgeous. Anyone know a male Instagrammer or someone who own and wear the bag regularly? Really want to see how it would look on a guy.



Sorry, no, I don’t recall any pics of guys wearing it but I’ll keep my eyes peeled for you. Check #mademoisellelongchamp on IG; it has 2,000+ posts. Also #longchampmen. On You Tube try Joshie Michael; not sure if he has a Mademoiselle.


----------



## Kylie M

I'm obsessed with this bag!! It reminds me so much of my Pochette Metis from LV but what I like the most is this one is so understated and looks fabulous anytime/anywhere!! The only problem is my best friend has it... I'll feel like single white female if I get it. Hers is black and I want it in grey with silver hardware!!!


----------



## Kylie M

I'm obsessed with this bag!! It reminds me so much of my Pochette Metis from LV but what I like the most is this one is so understated and looks fabulous anytime/anywhere!! The only problem is my best friend has it... I'll feel like single white female if I get it. Hers is black and I want it in grey with silver hardware!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## snibor

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4271282
> View attachment 4271283



I just saw this bag at saks off fifth.  It was a pretty large size.  I was kinda surprised but impressed.  It’s very pretty. There are a few on the off fifth website now but smaller size than the one I saw. (I think).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

snibor said:


> I just saw this bag at saks off fifth.  It was a pretty large size.  I was kinda surprised but impressed.  It’s very pretty. There are a few on the off fifth website now but smaller size than the one I saw. (I think).



Yes it is very pretty.  I admired that khaki suede Mademoiselle all season. If I didn't already own a black Mademoiselle I probably would have gotten one. I may end up regretting it lol, since Longchamp's khaki usually looks brownish while this is such a nice olive green color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The new white Mademoiselle for SS19 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The new white Mademoiselle for SS19 [emoji813]



So chic! [emoji175] love it but I lack the courage to carry a white bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram 
(apparently from Ginger Magazine Japan)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## bugn

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4315025



Does anyone have any details on which mademoiselle this is? Like is it coming soon or is it a past one? It's gorgeous!!! ~ XOXO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> Does anyone have any details on which mademoiselle this is? Like is it coming soon or is it a past one? It's gorgeous!!! ~ XOXO



That studded calfhair Mademoiselle was from the Intempor'elle capsule collection in FW17, details here: Longchamp Collection Autumn 2017


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> Does anyone have any details on which mademoiselle this is? Like is it coming soon or is it a past one? It's gorgeous!!! ~ XOXO



Also fyi the Woodbury outlet had one of those in late September, see here: Longchamps in the Woodbury Outlet You could call to see if it’s still available. They take phone orders and will ship. (845) 928-4727


----------



## bugn

Cosmopolitan said:


> That studded calfhair Mademoiselle was from the Intempor'elle capsule collection in FW17, details here: Longchamp Collection Autumn 2017
> 
> View attachment 4315317
> View attachment 4315318



Thanks for the info! It is so pretty. I love the studs. ~ XOXO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Guy Chanon said:


> As a guy, I am totally obsessed with this bag. I do think it is absolutely gorgeous. Anyone know a male Instagrammer or someone who own and wear the bag regularly? Really want to see how it would look on a guy.



Here’s some IG pics I saw today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram ]



These chic white bags. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I just won a black Mademoiselle Rock pouch on ebay for only $199! Haha. Couldn't resist. Retail is $495. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

So after saying no to the pins, I remembered I have a scratch on my Mlle. Then it occurred to me that the pins can help to cover it up, so here are my pins hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just won a black Mademoiselle Rock pouch on ebay for only $199! Haha. Couldn't resist. Retail is $495. Will post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 4343687



Congratulations!!! That is awesome!!!! Wow!!! Never realised such great deals can be found there. It must be brand new!! I’m so excited for u!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> So after saying no to the pins, I remembered I have a scratch on my Mlle. Then it occurred to me that the pins can help to cover it up, so here are my pins hehe



Good thinking. But I don’t think you need to worry too much about that scratch because it’s hardly noticeable.  Enjoy your new accessories!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!!! That is awesome!!!! Wow!!! Never realised such great deals can be found there. It must be brand new!! I’m so excited for u!!!



I hardly look at eBay these days but sometimes you get lucky. There were no other bidders. The pic above is from instagram; the bag in the auction still has the protective plastic on the chain and hardware so yes it appears new. *fingers crossed*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just won a black Mademoiselle Rock pouch]



Congrats on your score! That is a very good price for this bag. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just won a black Mademoiselle Rock pouch on ebay for only $199! Haha. Couldn't resist. Retail is $495. Will post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 4343687


Great!!! You got an amazing deal, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your score! That is a very good price for this bag. Looking forward to pics!





cheidel said:


> Great!!! You got an amazing deal, congrats!!!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## Guy Chanon

SmokieDragon said:


> So after saying no to the pins, I remembered I have a scratch on my Mlle. Then it occurred to me that the pins can help to cover it up, so here are my pins hehe
> 
> View attachment 4344012
> View attachment 4344013
> View attachment 4344014
> View attachment 4344016
> View attachment 4344017
> View attachment 4344018


This is lovely


----------



## SmokieDragon

Guy Chanon said:


> This is lovely



Thanks so much! How's the search for your Mlle going?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just won a black Mademoiselle Rock pouch on ebay for only $199! Haha. Couldn't resist. Retail is $495. Will post pics when I get it.



Here's a quick pic of my little ebay bargain. It arrived brand new in the factory box, with plastic covering the hardware and the chain, and it's made in France. It's slightly smaller than my Heritage XS crossbody bags, most notably it has a narrower depth. However it does still fit a mini umbrella. I bought this for times I want to carry a super-light bag, just a phone and a few essentials, like for stand-up parties, etc. I really like the removable chain, which I think Longchamp is selling separately for $95, and it will work on other bags, including my vintage Kate Moss shoulder bags and perhaps those new FW19 LGP pouches.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a quick pic of my little ebay bargain. It arrived brand new in the factory box, with plastic covering the hardware and the chain, and it's made in France. It's slightly smaller than my Heritage XS crossbody bags, most notably it has a narrower depth. However it does still fit a mini umbrella. I bought this for times I want to carry a super-light bag, just a phone and a few essentials, like for stand-up parties, etc. I really like the removable chain, which I think Longchamp is selling separately for $95, and it will work on other bags, including my vintage Kate Moss shoulder bags and perhaps those new FW19 LGP pouches.
> 
> View attachment 4348497


I was able to see this in person last week and it is so pretty.  It is a nice addition to your beautiful collection so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a quick pic of my little ebay bargain.



This is absolutely lovely and very informative for me to know that it is slightly smaller than the Heritage XS Crossbody. It is a dressy little bag with the chain strap and yet edgy with the studs. Congrats again on this awesome bargain find!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> I was able to see this in person last week and it is so pretty.  It is a nice addition to your beautiful collection so I hope you enjoy it!





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is absolutely lovely and very informative for me to know that it is slightly smaller than the Heritage XS Crossbody. It is a dressy little bag with the chain strap and yet edgy with the studs. Congrats again on this awesome bargain find!



Thank you both!  Planning on carrying it out to dinner on Fri night with DH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you both!  Planning on carrying it out to dinner on Fri night with DH.


Wonderful! Do share how it works for you and you know we will love to see a "date night bag" pic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a quick pic of my little ebay bargain. It arrived brand new in the factory box, with plastic covering the hardware and the chain, and it's made in France. It's slightly smaller than my Heritage XS crossbody bags, most notably it has a narrower depth. However it does still fit a mini umbrella. I bought this for times I want to carry a super-light bag, just a phone and a few essentials, like for stand-up parties, etc. I really like the removable chain, which I think Longchamp is selling separately for $95, and it will work on other bags, including my vintage Kate Moss shoulder bags and perhaps those new FW19 LGP pouches.
> 
> View attachment 4348497



It's beautiful!  Do you foresee using it as a belt bag too?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> It's beautiful!  Do you foresee using it as a belt bag too?



Thanks. And no, not in a million years.


----------



## bugn

Soooooooo the new pins arrived yesterday and my T is crooked. I am trying to just live with it but its really bugging me. I bought the J, T and the cat face. And staggered the pins. I will add a pic later. There is no way to straighten the T because of the 2nd little bump on the letter that goes in a hole on the mademoiselle bag. Ugh.... DO you think they are suppose to just be that way?


----------



## SmokieDragon

bugn said:


> Soooooooo the new pins arrived yesterday and my T is crooked. I am trying to just live with it but its really bugging me. I bought the J, T and the cat face. And staggered the pins. I will add a pic later. There is no way to straighten the T because of the 2nd little bump on the letter that goes in a hole on the mademoiselle bag. Ugh.... DO you think they are suppose to just be that way?



If it's crooked, you should return it especially since it's bugging you


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks. And no, not in a million years.



I was just thinking in case you're on board a flight and bags aren't allowed on the lap, maybe you can use this as a belt bag so that your belongings are close to you since it won't be a bag on your lap


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladies, be careful how you store your Mlle. I’ve been storing my Small Hobo on its back but I think I must have nudged it during storage as the short strap left some indents on the flap!! From now on, I will store the short strap inside the bag. 

Anyway, this story has a happy ending. I asked the Store Manager in my country what I should do and he said I should massage the leather. Seeing the location of the indents, I left a tissue paper overnight under the flap and here is my bag today with her pins and Madeleine strap [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, be careful how you store your Mlle.



Sorry about the little wrinkles. Was the short handle resting on top of the flap during storage? That’s a no-no. The wrinkles will fall out in time I bet. Your accessories are looking good.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry about the little wrinkles. Was the short handle resting on top of the flap during storage? That’s a no-no. The wrinkles will fall out in time I bet. Your accessories are looking good.



Thanks so much - these pins are great hehe!

The short strap was supported by the sides of the bag but I must have nudged it such that the strap got displaced onto the flap. It was unintentional and glad I discovered the indents when I did


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS19 Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mod pics of the ivory Mademoiselle small hobo and crossbody

source


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> mod pics of the ivory Mademoiselle small hobo]



Absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Guy Chanon

Cosmopolitan said:


> mod pics of the ivory Mademoiselle small hobo and crossbody
> 
> source
> 
> View attachment 4362558
> View attachment 4362559


Stunning!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## LVtingting

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4366834
> View attachment 4366835



Is this a purple color I’m looking at ?!?[emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LVtingting said:


> Is this a purple color I’m looking at ?!?[emoji7]



No sorry that’s the SS19 navy blue color under weird lighting; better seen in post #362 on this page.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles worn with wide logo strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles worn with wide logo strap


My SA tried to talk me into getting this wide strap but it is quite stiff.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> My SA tried to talk me into getting this wide strap but it is quite stiff.


Thanks for sharing that.  I always depend on you all for info since I don't have any store that sells Longchamp near me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for sharing that.  I always depend on you all for info since I don't have any store that sells Longchamp near me.


Glad to be of help. I always find it daunting to be second guessing something and unsure of texture and quality. Though there is a option of return, I think we wish to avoid the hassle of returns as much as possible.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## miss oinky

Gorgeous shade of blue!!  Thx Cosmo for all the updating


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram ]



[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
Cosmo, I guess you are trying to swing me back to the Mlle camp? [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cosmo, I guess you are trying to swing me back to the Mlle camp? [emoji28]



Actually no. I love my Mademoiselles but it's ok if we have different tastes; after all, we live half a world away from each other in very different places and with different lifestyles from what I gather. Good luck deciding.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Good luck deciding/QUOTE]
> 
> It's a tough decision. I like both.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram



Love this pic. It shows the versatility of Mlle as a day bag/travel bag/adventure going bag. Beautiful. Thank you Cosmo, for sharing this. [emoji253]


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4392379



I am loving this white mademoiselle....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4404374



My bag twin!  That long strap works so much better for her than for me haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I am loving this white mademoiselle....


It's so chic, isn't it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Dacecat

From work to happy hour. Small hobo in honey.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dacecat said:


> From work to happy hour. Small hobo in honey.



Beautiful bag.  I own this size too and agree it’s perfect for day to casual night out. So versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dacecat said:


> From work to happy hour. Small hobo in honey.


Such a nice cosy color. Love the Mlle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here is my new Mademoiselle Small Hobo in the FW19 Brandy color


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FW19 Mademoiselles on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Rock in the FW19 Poppy color

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bucket bag on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bucket bag on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Rock on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New Mlle strap in Brandy


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> New Mlle strap in Brandy



What did you think of this? I was drawn to the strap when I first posted it a couple of weeks ago and I’ve been seriously considering it to go with my Brandy Mademoiselle. But I wonder if the perforations on the strap combined with the perforations on the bag is too much??? I’m a very matchy person anyway so maybe it’s the way to go.  Also from what I can tell, the new strap is only a little longer than the short handle that’s already built into the Mademoiselle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> What did you think of this?.



I like it! I too, was drawn to it but I don't have any bags to match it with or to contrast it with (unless I try Mocha Cuir). I thought the perforations actually complement the Mlle? Rather than detract as the design is synonymous with the Mlle itself. About the length, I can see your concern. I had not tried it on irl yet as my SA sent this pic to me but I did consider contrasting Brandy with Honey Mlle and thought perhaps the longer strap length might be more comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag vs the exisiting handle. Not sure if it is practical/comfortable/aesthetically pleasing to have the original handle flipped to the back of bag though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like it!



Well I’m gonna continue thinking it over, thanks for your input.  But trust me, it’s no big deal to flip the existing Mademoiselle short handle to the back while using the long strap. It feels easy and natural and I don’t notice it at all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It feels easy and natural and I don’t notice it at all.


 You've convinced me to take a closer look at this strap next week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> it’s no big deal to flip the existing Mademoiselle short handle to the back.


I attached the Brandy Mlle strap to Brandy small Mlle and love how it felt on the shoulder. The original short handle was flipped to the back. I hardly felt the presence of the original handle. The Mlle strap was so soft and comfortable on the shoulder. I really like it. Had it reserved for pickup during dept store's double reward points. Thank you for mentioning this strap. I really didn't consider it at all as I did not have any Brandy to match it. Figured it will contrast nicely with Honey Mlle and possibly go well with Mocha Cuir. Really like the Cuir in Brandy too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The original short handle was flipped to the back. I hardly felt the presence of the original handle. The Mlle strap was so soft and comfortable on the shoulder.



Congrats on your strap!  I’m glad to hear you aren’t bothered by having the short handle behind the Mademoiselle bag because that’s definitely the best way to wear it, whether using the included long strap or an additional strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m glad to hear you aren’t bothered by having the short handle.


All thanks to you and @SmokieDragon for assuring me. Honey Mlle is on its way to me already, in another week or so.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Very happy to purchase this Mademoiselle strap in Brandy. Love the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very happy to purchase this Mademoiselle strap in Brandy. Love the gunmetal hardware.



Congrats on your new strap and Fou SLG! Soon we will be strap fraternal twins


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Soon we will be strap fraternal twins


Yay! Can't wait! Fraternal twins first, followed by twins!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very happy to purchase this Mademoiselle strap in Brandy. Love the gunmetal hardware.



Beautiful strap, congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful strap, congrats!


Thank you for bringing it onto my radar!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The wait is finally over. My Honey Mlle arrived. It is looking lighter than it actually is. Its true color is more saturated.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The wait is finally over. My Honey Mlle arrived.



Welcome to the Mademoiselle club! Your bag is beautiful and I hope it performs exactly as you hoped. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The wait is finally over. My Honey Mlle arrived. It is looking lighter than it actually is. Its true color is more saturated.



Congrats and looking great! Can't wait for her debut


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I hope it performs exactly as you hoped.


Thank you for sharing my joy! I think it will be a joy to use. I only wonder if I will love it so much to get it in Brandy. The Brandy is absolutely beautiful and I love the gunmetal hardware on it. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Can't wait for her debut


Thank you for accompanying me on the wait for it. I can't wait to bring it out!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Brandy is absolutely beautiful and I love the gunmetal hardware on it.



I think Brandy is a really special color and I remain so happy with my Brandy Mademoiselle. Nearly every Longchamp line has a Brandy offering this season though so there’s lots to tempt us both lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> there’s lots to tempt us both lol!



I fully agree. The tone of Brandy just makes it right. It's not too dark and just neutral enough. Splendid shade and so unique. It will be tough to let this color slip by... 
Some careful planning is required...


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very happy to purchase this Mademoiselle strap in Brandy. Love the gunmetal hardware.


Beautiful color  congratulations !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Beautiful color  congratulations !


Thank you! I've been using it with my Pebble Cuir. So soft and comfortable on the shoulder. Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think Brandy is a really special color and I remain so happy with my Brandy Mademoiselle. Nearly every Longchamp line has a Brandy offering this season though so there’s lots to tempt us both lol!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I fully agree. The tone of Brandy just makes it right. It's not too dark and just neutral enough. Splendid shade and so unique. It will be tough to let this color slip by...
> Some careful planning is required...



All this talk of Brandy has me thinking about the new Cuir  Yes, careful planning starts now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> All this talk of Brandy has me thinking about the new Cuir


Looking forward to be twinsies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking forward to be twinsies.



Me too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram


That so looks like my Honey.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> That so looks like my Honey.



I posted it with you in mind! Hope you’re loving your Mademoiselle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I posted it with you in mind! Hope you’re loving your Mademoiselle.


That's so sweet of you, dear Cosmo. I think your pic is so far the most color accurate of Honey. I will save this pic for reference. I had planned to bring out the Mlle this week but looks like its debut will be postponed.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram


What a lovely photo! Before my Honey Mlle arrived, I actually bought a white dress to go with it.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The wait is finally over. My Honey Mlle arrived. It is looking lighter than it actually is. Its true color is more saturated.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new strap to match my Brandy Mademoiselle. 








Strap drop lengths:
included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
included long strap (removable) = 21" drop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you! It is a joy to use.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Rock 

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new strap to match my Brandy Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 4539192
> View attachment 4539193
> View attachment 4539194
> View attachment 4539195
> View attachment 4539196
> 
> 
> Strap drop lengths:
> included short handle (attached to bag) = 8" drop
> add-on wide perforated strap (removable) = 13" drop
> included long strap (removable) = 21" drop
> View attachment 4539197


Thank you for this! very helpful.  I love this color and the bag.  
I need one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I need one


Agree! You need one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you for this! very helpful.  I love this color and the bag.
> I need one



Thank you! The Mademoiselle is my favorite Longchamp bag style and Brandy is a great color. I'd describe it as sort of plum or prune and it's very neutral; goes with many more colors than a redish-burgundy bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Brandy is a great color. I'd describe it as sort of plum or prune and it's very neutral.


I'm wearing a lighter colored outfit today and wished I had a Brandy as it will complement the pinks in my top.


----------



## ilawise26

Hello Purseforum and the beautiful Mademoiselle lovers! I joined this forum only to be a part of this passionate thread which i saw only after getting my bag! I am a fashion blogger from Mumbai, India and wanted to share my interesting mademoiselle story. It was 11 May 2017, Lonchamp had just launched here and invited me for a collection preview! I was asked to pose with my favourite model and i liked the mademoiselle. See the pictures in a full length dress from that day which also went up on my instagram ( @ilawise26). Fast forward 2019, i saw a sale happening since the brand which brought LC here is closing down! I happened to pass by the store 2 weeks ago - and my eye fell on the mademoiselle again! I posed and i pondered and felt that it was calling me . Tried the red which didn't suit me. There was cognac but priced higher , however this is the color i liked- i guess its the Mimosa.  Since the large Hobo doesn't have a crossbody strap i also got me a logo strap which is so my style! See the pictures from the store . It is actually my first luxury purchase and its currently sitting pretty inside its packaging coz i do that with all new purchases , haha   !


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> Hello Purseforum and the beautiful Mademoiselle lovers! I joined this forum only to be a part of this passionate thread which i saw only after getting my bag! I am a fashion blogger from Mumbai, India and wanted to share my interesting mademoiselle story



Hello and welcome to tPF!  Congratulations on your beautiful Mademoiselle. It seems that it was meant to be and the color looks perfect on you. I remember when the Mumbai boutique opened two years ago and I actually posted some instagram pics from the event you mentioned here and here. It’s too bad the store is closing. I hope you still have the opportunity to continue your love for Longchamp.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> Hello Purseforum and the beautiful Mademoiselle lovers! I joined this forum only to be a part of this passionate thread which i saw only after getting my bag! I am a fashion blogger from Mumbai, India and wanted to share my interesting mademoiselle story. It was 11 May 2017, Lonchamp had just launched here and invited me for a collection preview! I was asked to pose with my favourite model and i liked the mademoiselle. See the pictures in a full length dress from that day which also went up on my instagram ( @ilawise26). Fast forward 2019, i saw a sale happening since the brand which brought LC here is closing down! I happened to pass by the store 2 weeks ago - and my eye fell on the mademoiselle again! I posed and i pondered and felt that it was calling me . Tried the red which didn't suit me. There was cognac but priced higher , however this is the color i liked- i guess its the Mimosa.  Since the large Hobo doesn't have a crossbody strap i also got me a logo strap which is so my style! See the pictures from the store . It is actually my first luxury purchase and its currently sitting pretty inside its packaging coz i do that with all new purchases , haha   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559497
> View attachment 4559497
> View attachment 4559500
> View attachment 4559501
> View attachment 4559502
> View attachment 4559503
> View attachment 4559497
> View attachment 4559497
> View attachment 4559500
> View attachment 4559501
> View attachment 4559502
> View attachment 4559503
> View attachment 4559504



Congrats on your Mademoiselle! Glad to be twins with you (I have the Black )


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hello and welcome to tPF!  Congratulations on your beautiful Mademoiselle. It seems that it was meant to be and the color looks perfect on you. I remember when the Mumbai boutique opened two years ago and I actually posted some instagram pics from the event you mentioned here and here. It’s too bad the store is closing. I hope you still have the opportunity to continue your love for Longchamp.



OMG! What a pleasant surprise that you shared my pics in 2017! I am so glad to have stumbled here . I do feel sad that LC has to exit because of the group that brought it here. But i do think that there are many luxury takers in the country and if LC thinks its viable they will be back. Lets hope for the best! I was wondering which country is cheaper so far for LC bags? France? India was exorbitant actually! Also, i am secretly eyeing the Cognac in small too while stock lasts  what do you think?


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your Mademoiselle! Glad to be twins with you (I have the Black )


YAY! Black is evergreen


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> i am secretly eyeing the Cognac in small too while stock lasts  what do you think?



I am always in favor of owning multiple Mademoiselles!  It's my favorite Longchamp style by far. So I say, if the bag works for you, go for it while you still can.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> OMG! What a pleasant surprise that you shared my pics in 2017! I am so glad to have stumbled here . I do feel sad that LC has to exit because of the group that brought it here. But i do think that there are many luxury takers in the country and if LC thinks its viable they will be back. Lets hope for the best! I was wondering which country is cheaper so far for LC bags? France? India was exorbitant actually! Also, i am secretly eyeing the Cognac in small too while stock lasts  what do you think?



Is the Cognac also a Hobo? You may want to get the Crossbody so that you have 2 different sizes


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am always in favor of owning multiple Mademoiselles!  It's my favorite Longchamp style by far. So I say, if the bag works for you, go for it while you still can.


I so agree with Mademoiselle being an instantly recognisable bag from LC besides the Le pliage! Perhaps the reason why i am drawn! The store closed down but the online store is still open and the description is confusing ! I placed an order lets see


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> Is the Cognac also a Hobo? You may want to get the Crossbody so that you have 2 different sizes


Hey hey! Its funny but the online description calls it Crossbody however when i see dimensions , they match the small Hobo. I am really confused though i have placed an order in the fear of losing it! Lets see what i finally get in mail


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> I so agree with Mademoiselle being an instantly recognisable bag from LC besides the Le pliage! Perhaps the reason why i am drawn! The store closed down but the online store is still open and the description is confusing ! I placed an order lets see



Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## ilawise26

Hello lovelies! The Mademoiselle Cognac arrived today. Its packaging was rather sloppy by the local ecommerce website- just came in a dust bag! No care instruction card and no tag. From the looks of it i feel its a Crossbody after all . The description said so but the dimensions were otherwise when i matched LC official website! I am a 5"6 and this is how the bag looks on me. Surprisingly this small bag fits in a small umbrella, phone, camera, my tripod stand - I am amazed! What do you think ? TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT? The packing was a bummer and  what exactly would be the authenticity proof here? Please guide me? I can request the website accordingly.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> Hello lovelies! The Mademoiselle Cognac arrived today.



That's the Small Hobo you've got there.  Your first Mademoiselle (the big one, with one longer shoulder strap in post #467) is called the Medium Hobo. This one in Cognac is the Small Hobo. The Crossbody (the smallest size available) has no pocket on the front under the flap (see pics below).

All three of my Mademoiselles are the Small Hobo and I think it's a great size; roomy enough to work as a day bag, yet versatile enough to work for casual nights out as well. I think if you like the bag and it's in good shape--no damage or flaws--you should consider keeping it. The size suits your frame well. Congrats on your Mademoiselle!


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's the Small Hobo you've got there.  Your first Mademoiselle (the big one, with one longer shoulder strap in post #467) is called the Medium Hobo. This one in Cognac is the Small Hobo. The Crossbody (the smallest size available) has no pocket on the front under the flap (see pics below).
> 
> All three of my Mademoiselles are the Small Hobo and I think it's a great size; roomy enough to work as a day bag, yet versatile enough to work for casual nights out as well. I think if you like the bag and it's in good shape--no damage or flaws--you should consider keeping it. The size suits your frame well. Congrats on your Mademoiselle!
> 
> View attachment 4563575
> View attachment 4563576


Oh dear! You are such a saviour . I was at my wits end comparing pictures of small hobo and crossbody and couldnt figure this difference  . The e-commerce partner is indeed Sloppy with the descriptions too huh! I totally think this is a great size too - you have 3 - speaks for its utility. I love it already - plus i found someone on Insta with the same strap as me with a Cognac and its LOVEEE . Attaching pic here ( Thai actress i guess) . I have written to the E-commerce website anyways to understand what my authenticity proof would be ! Also sorry for the bad lighting at home today! The pics are so gritty! Might share better ones later!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> Oh dear! You are such a saviour . I was at my wits end comparing pictures of small hobo and crossbody and couldnt figure this difference  . The e-commerce partner is indeed Sloppy with the descriptions too huh! I totally think this is a great size too - you have 3 - speaks for its utility. I love it already - plus i found someone on Insta with the same strap as me with a Cognac and its LOVEEE . Attaching pic here ( Thai actress i guess) . I have written to the E-commerce website anyways to understand what my authenticity proof would be ! Also sorry for the bad lighting at home today! The pics are so gritty! Might share better ones later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563584



Happy to help. Keep in mind that neither the tag (which U.S. Longchamp boutiques always remove at purchase time) nor the folding green leather-care card are considered proof of authenticity anyway. As long as this shop was an authorized Longchamp dealer (which I gather it was) you should be fine.


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy to help. Keep in mind that neither the tag (which U.S. Longchamp boutiques always remove at purchase time) nor the folding green leather-care card are considered proof of authenticity anyway. As long as this shop was an authorized Longchamp dealer (which I gather it was) you should be fine.


Oh yes, i just felt it was unprofessional to not share the care card and i thought it'd come in a box. I checked even the Mimosa hobo doesn't have a tag so its ok  . This is the only LC certified retailer here so yes i am sorted on that front! Thanks again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


>


Cognac is a lovely color. Glad you had decided to keep it. Enjoy. The Mademoiselle is a marvellous bag.


----------



## ilawise26

Yay I’m glad too . Thanks ❤️


frenziedhandbag said:


> Cognac is a lovely color. Glad you had decided to keep it. Enjoy. The Mademoiselle is a marvellous bag.


ay ya


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> Hello lovelies! The Mademoiselle Cognac arrived today. Its packaging was rather sloppy by the local ecommerce website- just came in a dust bag! No care instruction card and no tag. From the looks of it i feel its a Crossbody after all . The description said so but the dimensions were otherwise when i matched LC official website! I am a 5"6 and this is how the bag looks on me. Surprisingly this small bag fits in a small umbrella, phone, camera, my tripod stand - I am amazed! What do you think ? TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT? The packing was a bummer and  what exactly would be the authenticity proof here? Please guide me? I can request the website accordingly.



I think it looks fantastic on you! Well done!


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> I think it looks fantastic on you! Well done!


Glad you think so ❤️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

denim Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Rock on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS20 Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram


This pewter is so pretty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> SS20 Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4614834
> View attachment 4614835



Suede bottom and pocket? Makes me nervous


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Makes me nervous


+1


----------



## ilawise26

True! These bags are softer & delicate versions of the Mademoiselle. They are now listed on LC website - 2 bucket bags and 2 mademoiselle - these colors are called Pilot blue & sand  . The material is listed as a combination of Calfskin and split calfskin . I think it is therefore priced cheaper at 750£ As compared to original hobo at 805£.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS20 Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## ilawise26

So happy to see a surprise on the LC homepage! There is a new colorway for the mademoiselle called "Celadon" ( the fine art of pottery) . They've also included a video titled "mademoiselle longchamp spring summer 20". I think it is a very youthful and refreshing colour! definitely a conversation starter! Though i wish they introduced more styles ! 




https://us.longchamp.com/mademoiselle-longchamp-spring-summer-20


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> So happy to see a surprise on the LC homepage! There is a new colorway for the mademoiselle called "Celadon" ( the fine art of pottery) .



Yup, I've posted some pics of the Celadon Mademoiselles in the SS20 thread, most recently here. Not a color for me, but for anyone interested, I hear that LC is only making a small number of these, at least for U.S. distribution. 

I hope you are enjoying your Mademoiselles @ilawise26!  I will probably end up buying this season's beige Mademoiselle with silver hardware...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> new colorway for the mademoiselle called "Celadon"


Gorgeous color for summer. I see it as a very light mint? Too light a color for me personally but mint is one of my fav colors. Refreshing for sure!


----------



## Greentea

I love this bag but I'm wary of the Mademoiselle clasp in general


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> I love this bag but I'm wary of the Mademoiselle clasp in general


I was initially as well, but the kind ladies here assured me that it is of no issue. I own one and happy to report no problems with opening nor closing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Greentea said:


> I love this bag but I'm wary of the Mademoiselle clasp in general



I’ve owned six bags with this clasp over the past three yrs and I find it easy and effortless, faster than a zipper for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I find it easy and effortless, faster than a zipper for me.


Can't agree more! Thank you to you and @SmokieDragon for sharing your user experience.


----------



## Greentea

This is good to know! I read a bunch of reviews saying otherwise so now I'll keep it in my "vision." It's such a chic bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> I'll keep it in my "vision." It's such a chic bag.


You will be very happy for you. It is spacious and chic. I love mine!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Greentea said:


> I love this bag but I'm wary of the Mademoiselle clasp in general



Nothing to be wary about. This clasp is the same as the ones on the Heritage Crossbody so it's established and hassle free. I have 2 Mlles and 3 Heritage Crossbodies and these clasps are so easy to use


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yup, I've posted some pics of the Celadon Mademoiselles in the SS20 thread, most recently here. Not a color for me, but for anyone interested, I hear that LC is only making a small number of these, at least for U.S. distribution.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your Mademoiselles @ilawise26!  I will probably end up buying this season's beige Mademoiselle with silver hardware...


Ah that beige is such a lovely color! Waiting to see it when you get it! I think this mint is something the teens would like ! I love my MM so much i keep them in their dust bags never taking them out haha . I do this with all new purchases for a long time!


----------



## ilawise26

Greentea said:


> This is good to know! I read a bunch of reviews saying otherwise so now I'll keep it in my "vision." It's such a chic bag.


The Mademoiselle clasp is a breeze . Its only tricky for someone who wants to steal your bag - so I love it !


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> I think this mint is something the teens would like !



Yes I agree that Longchamp has been doing colors like that to appeal to teens and younger women. The question is, if they (or their parents) have $1200 to shell out for a bag, are they really going to get a Longchamp Mademoiselle? IMO it's more likely at that age they'll opt for an LV Neverfull or the latest Gucci bag....


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I agree that Longchamp has been doing colors like that to appeal to teens and younger women. The question is, if they (or their parents) have $1200 to shell out for a bag, are they really going to get a Longchamp Mademoiselle? IMO it's more likely at that age they'll opt for an LV Neverfull or the latest Gucci bag....


I think that is what LC is trying to change to make their leather products an aspiration for young luxury buyers.  Long way but i hope they achieve it with consistent quality & innovation.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle small bucket bag on LC instagram


----------



## ilawise26

ON Longchamp Twitter yesterday. Loving the orange red suede, not the snakeskin so much. A tricky one to use though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Small Bucket bag in beige on Nordstrom.com
8 1/4”W x 9 1/2”H x 4 3/4”D
5” strap drop; 21 1/4” crossbody strap drop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Small Bucket bag in black on Nordstrom.com
8 1/4”W x 9 1/2”H x 4 3/4”D
5” strap drop; 21 1/4” crossbody strap drop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselles on instagram
> View attachment 4706823



I'd never put a Mlle on the floor, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'd never put a Mlle on the floor, LOL!


Esp mine, which is in a lighter tone.


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone have the celadon color? I’d like to see some pics pls...
Am new to LC ...I wonder if such seasonal colors go on sale? If so , when? Thank u!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Does anyone have the celadon color? I’d like to see some pics pls...
> Am new to LC ...I wonder if such seasonal colors go on sale? If so , when? Thank u!



Yes, seasonal colours will go on sale. In the past, sales in Asia start in mid/end May, US early June and Europe mid-June. I would be on the lookout for sales which are starting early, eg us.longchamp.com has started sales on some products already likely due to the effect of Covid-19


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, seasonal colours will go on sale. In the past, sales in Asia start in mid/end May, US early June and Europe mid-June. I would be on the lookout for sales which are starting early, eg us.longchamp.com has started sales on some products already likely due to the effect of Covid-19


Hi! Thanks for replying. Just went to take a look... the bag I want is not on sale yet. So even the mademoiselles and Roseaus go on sale too?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Hi! Thanks for replying. Just went to take a look... the bag I want is not on sale yet. So even the mademoiselles and Roseaus go on sale too?



Yes, they do go on sale


----------



## MeepMeep67

HELP!!!Can't stop thinking about this, your thoughts???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> HELP!!!Can't stop thinking about this, your thoughts???


BUY! The Mlle is a great bag and I kinda feel you do enjoy red?


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> BUY! The Mlle is a great bag and I kinda feel you do enjoy red?


 I like red (kinda Fire Departmenty; the hubby). I don't have a red hand bag.  They also have Orange, which is one of my fav colors.  Ive had my eye on the Mlle since I found LC, but its an expensive model.  This seems like a really good price.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Here is the Orange


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> BUY! The Mlle is a great bag and I kinda feel you do enjoy red?


. I DID IT!!! I bought the red one. I also had a $20 off coupon, so it was $309.99 free shipping.  
I like the outside pocket on the back for my phone, lip gloss, and hand sanitizer.  And this size looks big enough to hold everything but not to big that it gets too heavy.  Thank you my dear friend for the help


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> . I DID IT!!! I bought the red one



Congrats to you! I own three Mademoiselles and it’s my favorite bag. Hope you love it too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> . I DID IT!!! I bought the red one


Well done and congrats! Nah, I didn't do anything, you decided. The Mlle is a great bag and at this price point, awesome! You won't regret your decision. All whom own it here love theirs! Yup, it holds a lot and nowhere heavy. I find the back pocket so useful too and usually leave it unzipped, for easy access to phone. Without the long strap, it is dressier and perfect for date nights with hubby.
The orange is equally beautiful. I think LC does reds and oranges very well. Please post when you receive it. We will all love to see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@MeepMeep67 I love orange as well and just saw a XS Amazone Matelasse. Oh noooo!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats to you! I own three Mademoiselles and it’s my favorite bag. Hope you love it too.


 Thank you.  I have been admiring yours! I like all three of them.  I hope I got the right size for my needs (crossbody)  Seems the small hobo is most popular.  Which Jomashop has one also I could have ordered (I hope this is a reputable seller) For the last 2 yrs my favorite bag to carry has been my Black LV Empreinte Pochette Metis.  The Mlle is the same style so I should love it.  The small Hobo is seems wider than the PM so I opted for the crossbody, a little smaller on the length & height but width seems the same.  



frenziedhandbag said:


> Well done and congrats! Nah, I didn't do anything, you decided. The Mlle is a great bag and at this price point, awesome! You won't regret your decision. All whom own it here love theirs! Yup, it holds a lot and nowhere heavy. I find the back pocket so useful too and usually leave it unzipped, for easy access to phone. Without the long strap, it is dressier and perfect for date nights with hubby.
> The orange is equally beautiful. I think LC does reds and oranges very well. Please post when you receive it. We will all love to see!


 Will do.  Lots of LC coming my way, Woo Hooo!



frenziedhandbag said:


> @MeepMeep67 I love orange as well and just saw a XS Amazone Matelasse. Oh noooo!


  OOOHHH so will we see a bag purchase from you as well???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> so will we see a bag purchase from you as well???


I will love to take the plunge as I enjoyed the small Amazone so much. Did try on the XS and it is a great size! But I need to be good. Have to rehome my black Foulonne tote first. Only used it twice ever since gotten it. It deserves a better home.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will love to take the plunge as I enjoyed the small Amazone so much. Did try on the XS and it is a great size! But I need to be good. Have to rehome my black Foulonne tote first. Only used it twice ever since gotten it. It deserves a better home.


 I totally understand


----------



## MeepMeep67

Little cutie showed up today. It is a luscious color of red. It's really a beautiful bag the color and style.

I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.

Disappointed with the customer service I received from Jomashop.
A 20% off coupon came out yesterday. I phoned them they were very rude. In addition, would not credit the $46 difference. I can return the bag & buy orange one in stock, but I have to pay shipping both ways, Which they charge almost $40 for.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.


It is beautiful! Very rich tone of red. The CS sounds disappointing. If this red works for you, do keep it. Return shipping is too expensive.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> A 20% off coupon came out yesterday.


Ahem... Thank you dear for sharing about the coupon. I carted out something. Oops.


----------



## Magnolia9

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little cutie showed up today. It is a luscious color of red. It's really a beautiful bag the color and style.
> 
> I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.
> 
> Disappointed with the customer service I received from Jomashop.
> A 20% off coupon came out yesterday. I phoned them they were very rude. In addition, would not credit the $46 difference. I can return the bag & buy orange one in stock, but I have to pay shipping both ways, Which they charge almost $40 for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731622



can I ask how the bag was packed for shipping? Did they pack it well, and did they include a Longchamp storage box? I typically buy direct from Longchamp (no stores in my state), but I did order from Bloomingdales once during a sale... and they shipped my mademoiselle bag flat in a plastic bubble mailer (not a good idea on their part). I have been hesitant to purchase from other online retailers after that.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little cutie showed up today.



Congrats on your Mademoiselle! I hope you won't let the coupon issue interfere with your enjoyment. You still got an amazing deal on a nearly $1,000 bag. And it appears to be in great shape.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Magnolia9 said:


> can I ask how the bag was packed for shipping? Did they pack it well, and did they include a Longchamp storage box? I typically buy direct from Longchamp (no stores in my state), but I did order from Bloomingdales once during a sale... and they shipped my mademoiselle bag flat in a plastic bubble mailer (not a good idea on their part). I have been hesitant to purchase from other online retailers after that.



Butting in here, I have to agree that Bloomingdales is the worst in that regard. They have shipped me Longchamp leather bags in similar fashion--squished into plastic mailers with no interior protective box, tissue, bubble wrap etc. I won't order from them again.

Fwiw, I've had much better luck ordering Longchamp leather bags from Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and secondary sellers like Gilt and RueLaLa. Often the bags have arrived brand new and unopened (plastic still covering the handles and hardware) and in the brown cardboard boxes that Longchamp uses to send items from their factories to their boutiques. (But I have never received a green Longchamp gift box from any of those vendors. I think those green boxes only come from the boutiques.)

Hope that helps. Of course in these unusual times, online order fulfillment can vary widely and my experience in the past wouldn't necessarily be your experience.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little cutie showed up today. It is a luscious color of red. It's really a beautiful bag the color and style.
> 
> I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.
> 
> Disappointed with the customer service I received from Jomashop.
> A 20% off coupon came out yesterday. I phoned them they were very rude. In addition, would not credit the $46 difference. I can return the bag & buy orange one in stock, but I have to pay shipping both ways, Which they charge almost $40 for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731622



Congrats!! That was fast and it looks great


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ahem... Thank you dear for sharing about the coupon. I carted out something. Oops.


 Happy to help! Im glad you were able to get something with the 20% off, great deals there. What did you order??



Magnolia9 said:


> can I ask how the bag was packed for shipping? Did they pack it well, and did they include a Longchamp storage box? I typically buy direct from Longchamp (no stores in my state), but I did order from Bloomingdales once during a sale... and they shipped my mademoiselle bag flat in a plastic bubble mailer (not a good idea on their part). I have been hesitant to purchase from other online retailers after that.


Ive done 4 orders from Jomashop, this time the shipping was very fast.  In Feb. it took 10 days.  They are always shipped with a proper shipping box, the bag has stuffing inside,  with the bag in the dust bag and care card in some type of plastic bag.  My little black backpack came nicely displayed when I opened the box,  I thought wow, how cute, someone really cared & took their time packing this, how nice.  My LC sling backpack came in the LC brown box.  

Yes,  Bloomingdales shipped my LC order in a bubble pack mailer.  The Leather cuir I ordered from Nordstrom earlier this year was stolen by On Trac delivery (Along with 1 other Nordstrom order and 3 Victoria Secret orderes over 2mts, I hate On Trac, and they keep allowing this behavior) Opps sorry for my shelter in place rant  So I don't know how Nordstroms ships, since I didnt receive the bag I really wanted.




Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Mademoiselle! I hope you won't let the coupon issue interfere with your enjoyment. You still got an amazing deal on a nearly $1,000 bag. And it appears to be in great shape.


 Thank you And you are right, it was an amazing deal.  I was worried that every time I looked at it I would have ill feelings, esp since the SA was so rude.  But, Im not, I have the feeling of joy everytime I look at it or pick it up.  It is such a nice bag!  Hubby even liked it when I showed him this am, he's finally home from work for 2 days.



SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! That was fast and it looks great


 Thank you! very fast & I do love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> What did you order??


I wanted a bag to go with my dresses. I already have the Amazone Matelasse in black but wanted a lighter colored bag for summery outfits. Beige, grey and red doesn't work for me but I do wear orange tops. When I saw the XS Mademoiselle in orange, I thought this might be it. As I already have the Honey Mlle in the larger size, I didn't want to duplicate the same size. Luckily, I had tried on the XS in the boutique before and it is actually pretty spacious. 
Thank you for sharing your experience with Joma. I'm relieved now, having not ordered from them before. I know @cheidel had positive experience with them as well.


----------



## Magnolia9

Cosmopolitan said:


> Butting in here, I have to agree that Bloomingdales is the worst in that regard. They have shipped me Longchamp leather bags in similar fashion--squished into plastic mailers with no interior protective box, tissue, bubble wrap etc. I won't order from them again.
> 
> Fwiw, I've had much better luck ordering Longchamp leather bags from Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and secondary sellers like Gilt and RueLaLa. Often the bags have arrived brand new and unopened (plastic still covering the handles and hardware) and in the brown cardboard boxes that Longchamp uses to send items from their factories to their boutiques. (But I have never received a green Longchamp gift box from any of those vendors. I think those green boxes only come from the boutiques.)
> 
> Hope that helps. Of course in these unusual times, online order fulfillment can vary widely and my experience in the past wouldn't necessarily be your experience.



thank you for sharing your experiences! I am OK with shipping time delays right now due to covid, it seems inevitable with changes to workflow and possible staff shortages occurring at every level of an organization. I have never ordered from Gilt or RueLaLa, so it’s great to know they are reputable and pack items well - I’ll be sure to keep them in mind when I’m shopping around for more Longchamp (iirc they do have good deals here and there). As for Bloomingdales, I am with you - I’ll never give them my business again. I was shocked they would ship a 1k item in a plastic bag!


----------



## Magnolia9

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive done 4 orders from Jomashop, this time the shipping was very fast.  In Feb. it took 10 days.  They are always shipped with a proper shipping box, the bag has stuffing inside,  with the bag in the dust bag and care card in some type of plastic bag.  My little black backpack came nicely displayed when I opened the box,  I thought wow, how cute, someone really cared & took their time packing this, how nice.  My LC sling backpack came in the LC brown box.
> 
> Yes,  Bloomingdales shipped my LC order in a bubble pack mailer.  The Leather cuir I ordered from Nordstrom earlier this year was stolen by On Trac delivery (Along with 1 other Nordstrom order and 3 Victoria Secret orderes over 2mts, I hate On Trac, and they keep allowing this behavior) Opps sorry for my shelter in place rant  So I don't know how Nordstroms ships, since I didnt receive the bag I really wanted.



Thank you for your reply! I’m happy to hear that Jomashop packs well. I went ahead ordered the mademoiselle small hobo in red - very excited! This will be my third mlle so I know I’ll love the size, though I definitely would have considered the crossbody size if it was available ( I am liking smaller bags lately). The color looks beautiful too, just the type of red I have been looking for. ❤️

I’m sorry you have had some bad shipping experiences - On Trac sounds terrible to allow so much theft! I’m sure it causes so much additional stress and anxiety with online shopping, never knowing if your items will arrive ok.


----------



## cheidel

Magnolia9 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I’m happy to hear that Jomashop packs well. I went ahead ordered the mademoiselle small hobo in red - very excited! This will be my third mlle so I know I’ll love the size, though I definitely would have considered the crossbody size if it was available ( I am liking smaller bags lately). The color looks beautiful too, just the type of red I have been looking for. ❤️
> 
> I’m sorry you have had some bad shipping experiences - On Trac sounds terrible to allow so much theft! I’m sure it causes so much additional stress and anxiety with online shopping, never knowing if your items will arrive ok.


I’ve has positive shopping experience with Jomas each time I ordered @frenziedhandbag !!!


----------



## Lizzys

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little cutie showed up today. It is a luscious color of red. It's really a beautiful bag the color and style.
> 
> I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.
> 
> Disappointed with the customer service I received from Jomashop.
> A 20% off coupon came out yesterday. I phoned them they were very rude. In addition, would not credit the $46 difference. I can return the bag & buy orange one in stock, but I have to pay shipping both ways, Which they charge almost $40 for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731622


It really is a beautiful bag so I hope you enjoy it!  If it makes you feel any better, they do not let you stack discounts.  I know because after reading your thread, I had to go peak and bought something myself and had to chose the discount to use. It is my first purchase from there so thanks @cheidel for giving me the confidence to make my purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I’ve has positive shopping experience with Jomas


 Thanks to you and @MeepMeep67 I took the plunge!



Lizzys said:


> I had to go peak and bought something myself ..



Wooh, can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lizzys said:


> It really is a beautiful bag so I hope you enjoy it!  If it makes you feel any better, they do not let you stack discounts.  I know because after reading your thread, I had to go peak and bought something myself and had to chose the discount to use. It is my first purchase from there so thanks @cheidel for giving me the confidence to make my purchase.


Thank you I am enjoying the bag, I love the red, and it holds a ton!   The SA said they would credit me the difference( 20% off less the $20 I already received, for an additional $46 off)  but the item is out of stock, I said I purchased it, it has not arrived yet.  You have the same bag in Orange still in stock at the same price the red one was.  Thats when he became rude & sassy! And told me again the bag was out of stock, it went on from there.

I cant wait to see what you ordered!  They have great prices.  Better than the outlet I live near.  They have been shipping orders out right away also (earlier this year, shipping out was slow on my orders, but always packaged well)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> they have been shipping orders out right away


Sorry to hear about your experience. I'm happy that you are satisfied with the bag though. Yay! My order was shipped out two days after I placed the order. Pretty fast given these times now. I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. I'm happy that you are satisfied with the bag though. Yay! My order was shipped out two days after I placed the order. Pretty fast given these times now. I can't wait to receive it!


 Thank you my friend I cant wait to see your bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I cant wait to see your bag!!!


I'm equally excited!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm equally excited!


What did u get?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What did u get?!


I got the XS Mademoiselle crossbody in orange but from another retailer instead.


----------



## Magnolia9

So I won’t be getting the red Mademoiselle bag from Jomashop after all - just got an order cancellation email this morning, apparently the bag is out of stock (it was in stock when I checked out, though). I’m so disappointed! I’ll have to keep looking for a red bag... I knew that price was too good to be true!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I got the XS Mademoiselle crossbody in orange but from another retailer instead.


Ok! U gotta let us see it when it arrives!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Magnolia9 said:


> So I won’t be getting the red Mademoiselle bag from Jomashop after all - just got an order cancellation email this morning, apparently the bag is out of stock (it was in stock when I checked out, though). I’m so disappointed! I’ll have to keep looking for a red bag... I knew that price was too good to be true!


 Sorry to hear the order was cancelled. Its odd that its been a few days since you ordered it, wonder if they couldnt find it! Ive placed 3 orderes from them in the past week and they have been shipping out the same day.  (That damn extra 20% is making me weak, and they got new items in)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Little work horse WOW!
I would not use the mini pochette in this, but it even fits. I just did a quick test fit of everything I have been carrying in my LV. Sling backpack. 
( Which I have not carried since lockdown. When lockdown happened I switch to a little crossbody Baggallini bag that could be sprayed with disinfectant if needed. And wallet I could wipe down.) I haven't taken  the protective plastic off the hardware yet


----------



## Lizzys

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you I am enjoying the bag, I love the red, and it holds a ton!   The SA said they would credit me the difference( 20% off less the $20 I already received, for an additional $46 off)  but the item is out of stock, I said I purchased it, it has not arrived yet.  You have the same bag in Orange still in stock at the same price the red one was.  Thats when he became rude & sassy! And told me again the bag was out of stock, it went on from there.
> 
> I cant wait to see what you ordered!  They have great prices.  Better than the outlet I live near.  They have been shipping orders out right away also (earlier this year, shipping out was slow on my orders, but always packaged well)


His reaction certainly wasn't very professional.  At least you have a beautiful bag at a good price and I hope his reaction didn't take away from your enjoyment. 

I wouldn't have known to look at the website if I hadn't seen your post so thank you for that   I had looked at their site a while ago and thought that the prices didn't seem real so I paid no attention to that shop.  I purchased a bag that I was regretted not getting when it was available.

Thanks for posting what fits in your new bag.  I don't live near any LC shopping so I appreciate all the ladies here helping me make my selections!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ok! U gotta let us see it when it arrives!


Will do. I hope it gets to me soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little work horse WOW!


That is a LOT and your LE LVs are so adorable! This Mlle is both functional and gorgeous. Wonderful buy!


----------



## Magnolia9

MeepMeep67 said:


> Sorry to hear the order was cancelled. Its odd that its been a few days since you ordered it, wonder if they couldnt find it! Ive placed 3 orderes from them in the past week and they have been shipping out the same day.  (That damn extra 20% is making me weak, and they got new items in)



I wonder that, too! I checked my order and iirc the status was “Awaiting shipping”, so that didn’t seem strange on day one, but it never changed (until it was canceled) so I figured something was up... guess they couldn’t find one to ship. Perhaps they just oversold this style and didn’t realize they were sold out... this is how they worded it in the email:

****
We don't like to disappoint anyone, especially you. Unfortunately, the item(s) you wanted to order are no longer available. The item(s) have been cancelled and you will not be charged.

Longchamp Ladies Mademoiselle Red Hobo Bag 
Item(s) in the order canceled because Item discontinued

This email is to keep you informed about your order status; it is not necessary to reply to this email unless you have any further questions. Again, we are very sorry for this inconvenience.

Sincerely,
Jomashop Order Processing
****

 I did get a $5 coupon code for my trouble, though  Even though I’m disappointed, I’m glad to have the site on my radar now- hopefully I can find something to purchase in the future. There’s always another bag, right?  Glad you found some good deals!


----------



## Magnolia9

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little work horse WOW!
> I would not use the mini pochette in this, but it even fits. I just did a quick test fit of everything I have been carrying in my LV. Sling backpack.
> ( Which I have not carried since lockdown. When lockdown happened I switch to a little crossbody Baggallini bag that could be sprayed with disinfectant if needed. And wallet I could wipe down.) I haven't taken  the protective plastic off the hardware yet
> View attachment 4736650
> View attachment 4736651
> View attachment 4736652


They really hold so much! Such a great bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a LOT and your LE LVs are so adorable! This Mlle is both functional and gorgeous. Wonderful buy!


 Yes, great buy. Thank you!  Last March was our first time to Paris & Venice so I had to have these.  Im so glad we traveled last year so much (our first time to Europe, then went back 2 more times)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lizzys said:


> His reaction certainly wasn't very professional.  At least you have a beautiful bag at a good price and I hope his reaction didn't take away from your enjoyment.
> 
> I wouldn't have known to look at the website if I hadn't seen your post so thank you for that   I had looked at their site a while ago and thought that the prices didn't seem real so I paid no attention to that shop.  I purchased a bag that I was regretted not getting when it was available.
> 
> Thanks for posting what fits in your new bag.  I don't live near any LC shopping so I appreciate all the ladies here helping me make my selections!


Happy to help.  I appreciate everyone here also
I was weary of Jomashop also because the prices, the first LC I puchased from them I went over with a fine tooth comb comparing to my boutique purchases.  Plus I figured the experts here would tell us if they weren't reputable right??


----------



## MeepMeep67

Magnolia9 said:


> I wonder that, too! I checked my order and iirc the status was “Awaiting shipping”, so that didn’t seem strange on day one, but it never changed (until it was canceled) so I figured something was up... guess they couldn’t find one to ship. Perhaps they just oversold this style and didn’t realize they were sold out... this is how they worded it in the email:
> 
> ****
> We don't like to disappoint anyone, especially you. Unfortunately, the item(s) you wanted to order are no longer available. The item(s) have been cancelled and you will not be charged.
> 
> Longchamp Ladies Mademoiselle Red Hobo Bag
> Item(s) in the order canceled because Item discontinued
> 
> This email is to keep you informed about your order status; it is not necessary to reply to this email unless you have any further questions. Again, we are very sorry for this inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jomashop Order Processing
> ****
> 
> I did get a $5 coupon code for my trouble, though  Even though I’m disappointed, I’m glad to have the site on my radar now- hopefully I can find something to purchase in the future. There’s always another bag, right?  Glad you found some good deals!


. Yes, there is always another bag!!!  Thanks for sharing the letter


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im so glad we traveled last year so much


Exploring new countries is always a joyful experience. Someday we will be able to do that again, I'm positive. I had not been to Paris yet but Venice is gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Lizzys said:


> It really is a beautiful bag so I hope you enjoy it!  If it makes you feel any better, they do not let you stack discounts.  I know because after reading your thread, I had to go peak and bought something myself and had to chose the discount to use. It is my first purchase from there so thanks @cheidel for giving me the confidence to make my purchase.


Beautiful choice!!!!


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> Little cutie showed up today. It is a luscious color of red. It's really a beautiful bag the color and style.
> 
> I still have to put my stuff in it to see how it fits, but I think it's going to be good.
> 
> Disappointed with the customer service I received from Jomashop.
> A 20% off coupon came out yesterday. I phoned them they were very rude. In addition, would not credit the $46 difference. I can return the bag & buy orange one in stock, but I have to pay shipping both ways, Which they charge almost $40 for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731622


It’s a gorgeous color!!!  Sorry their CS was rude, I’ve never contacted their CS.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Joining this thread is my Navy Crossbody Mademoiselle which I snagged for 50% off. So excited to join @frenziedhandbag and @MeepMeep67 in embracing this size


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Joining this thread is my Navy Crossbody Mademoiselle which I snagged for 50% off.


Such a great buy and this navy is just gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a great buy and this navy is just gorgeous!


Thanks so much! Such a pleasant surprise to find Navy at such an unbelievable price


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Joining this thread is my Navy Crossbody Mademoiselle which I snagged for 50% off. So excited to join @frenziedhandbag and @MeepMeep67 in embracing this size


 YAY!!
Congrats on a great deal! Beautiful color and I like the hardware color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a pleasant surprise to find Navy at such an unbelievable price


Looking at yours, I'm so looking forward to receiving my orange now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> YAY!!
> Congrats on a great deal! Beautiful color and I like the hardware color



Thanks so much! Love the dark hardware too


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Joining this thread is my Navy Crossbody Mademoiselle which I snagged for 50% off. So excited to join @frenziedhandbag and @MeepMeep67 in embracing this size


Congrats!  Very pretty!


----------



## viewwing

The celadon arrived! Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Mademoiselle army hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle army hehe



Nice family photo. And belated congrats on your navy crossbody.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice family photo. And belated congrats on your navy crossbody.



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mademoiselle army hehe


What a gorgeous army!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous army!



Thanks so much!


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice family photo. And belated congrats on your navy crossbody.





frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous army!



how about you guys? Would you like to show me your Mademoiselle collection too? I’m on a recent kick for this bag after I bought my first one and I’m new to LC. Would love to see yours too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

viewwing said:


> Would you like to show me your Mademoiselle collection too?



Here's a couple of family pics that I posted in this thread last summer. (There are lots of other individual pics of them in this thread too.) 

All three are Mademoiselle small hobos: 
FW2017 Grey and Black Patent/Sheep Fur
FW2019 Brandy


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a couple of family pics that I posted in this thread last summer. (There are lots of other individual pics of them in this thread too.)
> 
> All three are Mademoiselle small hobos:
> FW2017 Grey and Black Patent/Sheep Fur
> FW2019 Brandy
> 
> View attachment 4750993
> View attachment 4750994


Love your choice of colors! I think that’s the hardest thing..choosing the colors you want! Looks like this bag wears very well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Would love to see yours too!


I have two. One regular size in Honey and new-in XS crossbody in orange. Eyeing the smaller bucket shoulder bag next.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have two. One regular size in Honey and new-in XS crossbody in orange. Eyeing the smaller bucket shoulder bag next.


Super colors!! Ooh the bucket bag is enticing too! This one is coming soon. Such rocker chic vibe!
https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/bucket-bag-s-10080HRK001.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Super colors!! Such rocker chic vibe!


I saw this one too. Can't wait to check it out when boutiques here reopen.
I feel the Mlle leather is rich and showcases colors well. I'm thinking of cognac for the smaller bucket bag. We'll see.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

viewwing said:


> Ooh the bucket bag is enticing too! This one is coming soon. Such rocker chic vibe!
> https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/bucket-bag-s-10080HRK001.html



Kate Moss carried that bucket bag last September to Longchamp’s SS20 runway show in NYC, but for whatever reason they did not release it until now, for FW20.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate Moss carried that bucket bag last September to Longchamp’s SS20 runway show in NYC, but for whatever reason they did not release it until now, for FW20.
> 
> View attachment 4751270
> View attachment 4751271


Yeah! Looks pretty awesome! There’s a crossbody option too! Not Very sure about the patent though. Patent can look dated n easily scratched.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> they did not release it until now, for FW20.


I like how she carried it and how it looked on her. I recalled you shared pics of it back then. Didn't know it was this one though. Looking at it now on her, it might be a tad small for my height and build though.


----------



## poulinska

The private sale in my country has started and these two mademoiselles are in it. I am thinking about the taupe one because I'd love a neutral bag. Has anyone seen it IRL? I am unsure whether the beige one would be the better choice. This one is not in the sale included but I don't want to decide just because it is on sale...


----------



## SmokieDragon

poulinska said:


> The private sale in my country has started and these two mademoiselles are in it. I am thinking about the taupe one because I'd love a neutral bag. Has anyone seen it IRL? I am unsure whether the beige one would be the better choice. This one is not in the sale included but I don't want to decide just because it is on sale...



This taupe stock picture is very true to colour. The sides are suede. IIRC the bottom is suede too. So one has to be very careful with it


----------



## poulinska

SmokieDragon said:


> This taupe stock picture is very true to colour. The sides are suede. IIRC the bottom is suede too. So one has to be very careful with it


I think so too, the picture looks like it. This could be a problem because I am not careful with my bags. Thank you. I like the color a lot.


----------



## poulinska

After a fact finding mission today i saw the taupe mademoiselle. It is truly beautiful but the suede on the bottom of the bag was a no-go for me. So I'll wait for the sale to begin whether other mademoiselles will be included. Otherwise I'll take the plunge on an non-sale mmlle. BUT: there was a sky-blue le pliage shopper who came home with me  (some desperately needed retail therapy and every woman needs a le pliage, i think).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> every woman needs a le pliage, i think.


I live in a tropical country so the suede is a concern for me as well. Can't wait to see your new Mlle once you get it and yes, every woman needs a LP or two or more.


----------



## poulinska

If I'd have to choose between living in a tropical country and suede bags I'd definetily choose the former 
Actually my shopping motivation right now is not so high because we rarely go out but I like this bag a lot.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I live in a tropical country so the suede is a concern for me as well. Can't wait to see your new Mlle once you get it and yes, every woman needs a LP or two or more.


Why doesn’t suede n tropical do well with each other?


----------



## SmokieDragon

poulinska said:


> After a fact finding mission today i saw the taupe mademoiselle. It is truly beautiful but the suede on the bottom of the bag was a no-go for me. So I'll wait for the sale to begin whether other mademoiselles will be included. Otherwise I'll take the plunge on an non-sale mmlle. BUT: there was a sky-blue le pliage shopper who came home with me  (some desperately needed retail therapy and every woman needs a le pliage, i think).



In my home country of Malaysia, they included the Navy Mademoiselles from a previous season in this sale!! 50% off  I took home a smaller Crossbody since I already have the other 2 bigger sizes. I think that if I didn't already have the 2 bigger sizes, I may have come home with 3 Navy Mademoiselles haha!


----------



## poulinska

SmokieDragon said:


> In my home country of Malaysia, they included the Navy Mademoiselles from a previous season in this sale!! 50% off  I took home a smaller Crossbody since I already have the other 2 bigger sizes. I think that if I didn't already have the 2 bigger sizes, I may have come home with 3 Navy Mademoiselles haha!


OOOOH, Congratulations! An navy Mademoiselle would be just what I love. So I'll be patient and wait for the sale


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> In my home country of Malaysia, they included the Navy Mademoiselles from a previous season in this sale!! 50% off  I took home a smaller Crossbody since I already have the other 2 bigger sizes. I think that if I didn't already have the 2 bigger sizes, I may have come home with 3 Navy Mademoiselles haha!


Wahahahaha! This bag indeed is addictive. I just ordered the beige suede one! I figured since it’s such a good price, I might as well get a high maintenance one since I’m never spending full price on one. Damage to the bag won’t be so painful...hahahaha... what am I thinking? hope I love it!


----------



## viewwing

poulinska said:


> The private sale in my country has started and these two mademoiselles are in it. I am thinking about the taupe one because I'd love a neutral bag. Has anyone seen it IRL? I am unsure whether the beige one would be the better choice. This one is not in the sale included but I don't want to decide just because it is on sale...


I just ordered the taupe one! Hope I’ll like it. Too good a price to pass on.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I just ordered the taupe one! Hope I’ll like it. Too good a price to pass on.


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing it when it arrives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> If I'd have to choose between living in a tropical country and suede bags I'd definetily choose the former


I will definitely choose living in the tropics as well.  Hopefully we can all go out with peace of mind soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Why doesn’t suede n tropical do well with each other?


We get a lot of rain and when suede gets wet, the maintenance issue is bothersome. Hence, I don't own a suede bag but I really like the texture and look of it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My orange XS Mlle crossbody in better light. As you can see, it looks small but packs a lot. I paired it with a strap I got from the sale and thought they looked fine. For reference, I'm 5"10.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My orange XS Mlle crossbody in better light. As you can see, it looks small but packs a lot. I paired it with a strap I got from the sale and thought they looked fine. For reference, I'm 5"10.



Congrats on your new Mademoiselle! Looks great on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new Mademoiselle! Looks great on you.


Thank you dear! I'm very pleased with it


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Wahahahaha! This bag indeed is addictive. I just ordered the beige suede one! I figured since it’s such a good price, I might as well get a high maintenance one since I’m never spending full price on one. Damage to the bag won’t be so painful...hahahaha... what am I thinking? hope I love it!



Congrats and looking forward to your reveal


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new Mademoiselle! Looks great on you.



Looking great!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My orange XS Mlle crossbody in better light. As you can see, it looks small but packs a lot. I paired it with a strap I got from the sale and thought they looked fine. For reference, I'm 5"10.


Wow! Your umbrella must be tiny! That’s a lot u got in there. And the color really adds a nice pop to your outfit. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love it!


Thank you! I really like the color. My umbrella measures 16cm. It is small and very light.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

That rich Cognac.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That rich Cognac.


Did u go see it? Is it too small for you like you thought?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Did u go see it? Is it too small for you like you thought?


I haven't seen it yet. Boutiques are still closed. These pics are from IG.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I haven't seen it yet. Boutiques are still closed. These pics are from IG.


Ok, hope u get to see it soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ok, hope u get to see it soon.


I hope so as well.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing it when it arrives!





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and looking forward to your reveal


Hey guys, my suede Mademoiselle just arrived but there seems to be a misalignmen. Take a look at the pics. The strap pulls the right side in n the left side juts out. Nothing I do can make it equal on both side. Do u think it’s a suede issue or will it happen to the calf leather too? Cos if it’s a suede issue then I’ll return n won’t bother to exchange it. The misalignment causes the clasps to not meet close properly too. I’m so disappointed.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

viewwing said:


> there seems to be a misalignmen



This isn’t really a problem in my opinion but it’s obviously a matter of what you are comfortable with. The Mademoiselle leather is soft and flexible and the sides of the bags easily push in or pull out depending on what look you want. If you browse through this thread you can see it both ways. You can sort of “train” the sides to stay in or pull out depending on how you stuff and store the bag. I always store my Mademoiselles on their backs because of the soft leather.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> This isn’t really a problem in my opinion but it’s obviously a matter of what you are comfortable with. The Mademoiselle leather is soft and flexible and the sides of the bags easily push in or pull out depending on what look you want. If you browse through this thread you can see it both ways. You can sort of “train” the sides to stay in or pull out depending on how you stuff and store the bag. I always store my Mademoiselles on their backs because of the soft leather.


Hey! Thank you for this explanation.My celadon one was more stiff n both sides were the same.  I thought it was more of a structured bag but now I know it isn’t. So I tried to pull both sides out n it seems to work. Then I loaded my stuff in and the whole bag just kinda got in shape. Thanks! Think I’ll keep it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

viewwing said:


> My celadon one was more stiff n both sides were the same.



You’ll probably find that with use the leather gets softer and broken in and it’s harder to keep the sides pushed in.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> You’ll probably find that with use the leather gets softer and broken in and it’s harder to keep the sides pushed in.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. Good to know so I won’t get fed up when it happens.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Hey guys, my suede Mademoiselle just arrived but there seems to be a misalignmen. Take a look at the pics. The strap pulls the right side in n the left side juts out. Nothing I do can make it equal on both side. Do u think it’s a suede issue or will it happen to the calf leather too? Cos if it’s a suede issue then I’ll return n won’t bother to exchange it. The misalignment causes the clasps to not meet close properly too. I’m so disappointed.
> View attachment 4759540
> View attachment 4759541


Glad it’s been resolved!!! Yay for @Cosmopolitan ’s great advice


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Good to know so I won’t get fed up when it happens.


Agree with all that @Cosmopolitan had shared. My orange XS crossbody arrived just like yours. Honey Mlle softened after consecutively using it for a few days. I did stuff it with paper stuffing and laid it on its back during storage to help it maintain its shape.


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> This isn’t really a problem in my opinion but it’s obviously a matter of what you are comfortable with. The Mademoiselle leather is soft and flexible and the sides of the bags easily push in or pull out depending on what look you want. If you browse through this thread you can see it both ways. You can sort of “train” the sides to stay in or pull out depending on how you stuff and store the bag. I always store my Mademoiselles on their backs because of the soft leather.





SmokieDragon said:


> Glad it’s been resolved!!! Yay for @Cosmopolitan ’s great advice





frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree with all that @Cosmopolitan had shared. My orange XS crossbody arrived just like yours. Honey Mlle softened after consecutively using it for a few days. I did stuff it with paper stuffing and laid it on its back during storage to help it maintain its shape.


Sigh...really wanted to keep the bag so I did a thorough check n found a stain...arg..looks like it’s going back after all. Oh well...now the quest resumes for another color. Any suggestions?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Sigh...really wanted to keep the bag so I did a thorough check n found a stain...arg..looks like it’s going back after all. Oh well...now the quest resumes for another color. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761003



That's too bad  Look for the Navy calfskin - call a boutique. I got mine here in Malaysia when I visited the boutique. Since you can't visit one, perhaps you can call? It won't be online on the LC website since it's from a past season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> looks like it’s going back after all.


Awww, that's a disappointment. I hope you find another color that appeals to you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mod shots of my Small Mademoiselle Bucket Bag. I’m 5’1”. I can wear the bag with the short strap on my shoulder and reach in for things provided they’re easily accessible in the bag. The long strap it came with proved too long for me - even though I can curl my fingers around the base when the bag is crossbody, it just looks too long. Parisis strap to the rescue which has a shorter drop by 2.5 inches and is the same width as the short strap and hence a better match


----------



## viewwing

Thank you so much for these reference pictures. I think it looks best on your shoulder.  and I’m sure it’s very practical. You sure scored with that awesome price!  And that leather looks yummy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> and I’m sure it’s very practical. You sure scored with that awesome price!  And that leather looks yummy!



Fits my usual work stuff including a cardigan and smells divine!


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> Mod shots of my Small Mademoiselle Bucket Bag. I’m 5’1”. I can wear the bag with the short strap on my shoulder and reach in for things provided they’re easily accessible in the bag. The long strap it came with proved too long for me - even though I can curl my fingers around the base when the bag is crossbody, it just looks too long. Parisis strap to the rescue which has a shorter drop by 2.5 inches and is the same width as the short strap and hence a better match
> 
> View attachment 4784704
> View attachment 4784705
> View attachment 4784706
> View attachment 4784707
> View attachment 4784708
> View attachment 4784709
> View attachment 4784710
> View attachment 4784711


It looks great on you and I love it with your Pairis strap even better!  We are bag twins thanks to you posting that you ordered it.  I jumped on it and got one of my own.  It is my first Mlle bag and the leather is so yummy.  Thanks for assisting me in adding to my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I jumped on it and got one of my own.  It is my first Mlle bag and the leather is so yummy


Hooray! Welcome to the Mlle club!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> It looks great on you and I love it with your Pairis strap even better!  We are bag twins thanks to you posting that you ordered it.  I jumped on it and got one of my own.  It is my first Mlle bag and the leather is so yummy.  Thanks for assisting me in adding to my collection.



You're very welcome and glad to enable! I find myself admiring the bag's look more every day and just love the carefree nature of this bucket bag with its wonderful Mademoiselle leather  Yay too for being identical bag twins


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> The celadon arrived! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743407


Omg such a delight Congratulations


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Wahahahaha! This bag indeed is addictive. I just ordered the beige suede one! I figured since it’s such a good price, I might as well get a high maintenance one since I’m never spending full price on one. Damage to the bag won’t be so painful...hahahaha... what am I thinking? hope I love it!


Going through the posts here today and I totally see the same pattern that happened to me last September . Got My first mademoiselle & then another within a month


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> My orange XS Mlle crossbody in better light. As you can see, it looks small but packs a lot. I paired it with a strap I got from the sale and thought they looked fine. For reference, I'm 5"10.


Looks so retro with that strap !


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Going through the posts here today and I totally see the same pattern that happened to me last September . Got My first mademoiselle & then another within a month


 Which colors did u get? Don’t u just love the style? I think it’s classic and practical too! So easy to use and the colors are just delightful!


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Which colors did u get? Don’t u just love the style? I think it’s classic and practical too! So easy to use and the colors are just delightful!




Definitely the functionality and style that make this an irresistible investment ! Excited to see how you style the celadon ! Here are my colors : Cognac and mimosa


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Cognac and mimosa


Beautiful colors!


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Definitely the functionality and style that make this an irresistible investment ! Excited to see how you style the celadon ! Here are my colors : Cognac and mimosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831095


Lol your pic on Instagram was one of those that inspired me to get the cognac! Bag twins!


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Lol your pic on Instagram was one of those that inspired me to get the cognac! Bag twins!


Omg haha . I’m glad it inspired in a good way ! Hello bag twin . Haven’t revealed my mimosa yet on instagram so wait for it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mlle bucket bag, shoulder bag and WOC in Cognac.


----------



## viewwing

Anybody know which season the red with gold hardware was released?


----------



## Kylie M

Looking for an everyday bag. Will this bag be too small or perfect for a crossbody bag?


----------



## Kylie M

Seriously been looking for a crossbody bag for everyday... out of the two smaller sizes, which do you prefer to carry crossbody?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kylie M said:


> Seriously been looking for a crossbody bag for everyday... out of the two smaller sizes, which do you prefer to carry crossbody?


The smaller of the 2 is better crossbody for me because of the strap length. However, if I use a different strap with the bigger one, then it depends on how much I want to carry because with the right strap length, the bigger of the 2 is great for crossbody wear too  They're both of the size where they don't look or feel awkward as crossbodies


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Anybody know which season the red with gold hardware was released?



I think it was FW 2018


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kylie M said:


> Looking for an everyday bag. Will this bag be too small or perfect for a crossbody bag?



It depends on how much you carry. I use this size for weekends when all I need is my long wallet, sanitizer, tissues, hand cream, car keys and phone.

The next size up can be used as a work bag since it can hold all the above, my small water bottle and another pouch (Le Sport Sac 3 zip pouch).


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I think it was FW 2018


Do u rem what kind of red it was? Blue based or orangey? Light or dark?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Do u rem what kind of red it was? Blue based or orangey? Light or dark?



I’m not really passionate about red bags - to me, red is red haha but I think it was a true red


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m not really passionate about red bags - to me, red is red haha but I think it was a true red


I’be never had a red bag either but now trying to expand my color palettes n wondering if a red could be an option.


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Anybody know which season the red with gold hardware was released?


Fall/Winter 2018 collection. Check their FW/2018 show on youtube  . You will spot it! I found it a bit dull as compared to other colours. Its a true red. So I chose the mustard over it .Attaching my pic from the shop when i tried the red one!


----------



## ilawise26

Mademoiselle lovers, whats your take on the 2019 canvas Toile? Has anyone seen in person?


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Fall/Winter 2018 collection. Check their FW/2018 show on youtube  . You will spot it! I found it a bit dull as compared to other colours. Its a true red. So I chose the mustard over it .Attaching my pic from the shop when i tried the red one!


thank u for the pics! Yeah...the red looks washed out. i think your mustard looks brighter n more vibrant!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> Mademoiselle lovers, whats your take on the 2019 canvas Toile? Has anyone seen in person?



Oh my goodness!! This was one Mademoiselle that I regretted looking forward to. IRL, the material looked very worn. I will look for the picture I took and post it here later


----------



## SmokieDragon

@ilawise26 here it is. In a picture, it looks decent but IRL, ugh


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> @ilawise26 here it is. In a picture, it looks decent but IRL, ugh
> 
> View attachment 4898374


Oh Thanks a bunch ! Its ugh for sure though it photographs so well in the shoots! Also this horse strap is not included in that listing! I am wondering if this strap was separate!? Its definitely a no - no after looking at closeups haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> Oh Thanks a bunch ! Its ugh for sure though it photographs so well in the shoots! Also this horse strap is not included in that listing! I am wondering if this strap was separate!? Its definitely a no - no after looking at closeups haha!



It came with the strap in the photos. I suppose the seller may have lost the strap

The straps were also sold separately eg I bought one in chestnut


----------



## matte

Hi! 
Has anyone heard of a site called www.darlingharbourmarina.com.au
Their prices seem way to good to be true. I'm wondering if they are legit. Thank you!!


----------



## Kylie M

matte said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone heard of a site called www.darlingharbourmarina.com.au
> Their prices seem way to good to be true. I'm wondering if they are legit. Thank you!!



I don’t think it’s legit.. I just tried to leave a message and nothing happened... I’d stay clear from this site.


----------



## ilawise26

LC has just launched 2 new colorways in the Mademoiselle S size ! Ecru Canvas and Burgundy leather. Also two new Mademoiselle crossbody styles - canvas and leather again . I wonder if canvas is gaining traction these days- i feel this one is definitely difficult to manage with that light color.


----------



## viewwing

@ilawise26 
real life pic for u


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> @ilawise26
> real life pic for u



I would feel nervous about carrying this bag due to the light-coloured canvas. The should have done black leather for the entire base


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> I would feel nervous about carrying this bag due to the light-coloured canvas. The should have done black leather for the entire base


Exactly ! I wonder what’s with this risk appetite with the mademoiselle! They should know it’s a successful bag and should look for more practical designs to continue this line ! I’d honestly love to see more and more colour ways in the mademoiselle!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mlle bucket bag! thanks to @SmokieDragon for her mod pics. Yay to being bag twins!


----------



## viewwing

I think the Mademoiselle range is being discontinued as the Classic black and cognac colors seem to be on sale.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I think the Mademoiselle range is being discontinued as the Classic black and cognac colors seem to be on sale.



Ok, not saying I need another Mlle but I’ve always loved Cognac!!! Ok, now I sound like I’m enabling myself haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, now I sound like I’m enabling myself haha


You need the cognac, it is gorgeous!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, not saying I need another Mlle but I’ve always loved Cognac!!! Ok, now I sound like I’m enabling myself haha


Get it before it’s really gone!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, not saying I need another Mlle but I’ve always loved Cognac!!! Ok, now I sound like I’m enabling myself haha


And here’s mine for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Get it before it’s really gone!


Top enabler at work again. ;P


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> And here’s mine for your viewing pleasure.


And so good at what she does; enabling!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> And here’s mine for your viewing pleasure.



Thanks!! I’m thinking of the bucket bag


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks!! I’m thinking of the bucket bag


Oops! Sorry I can’t help with that but at least maybe with the cognac color?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Top enabler at work again. ;P


lol didn’t know I had won that award.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Oops! Sorry I can’t help with that but at least maybe with the cognac color?



That will do, that will do! We may still end up as bag twins if the lone remaining Cognac bucket bag is not in acceptable condition


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my Cognac Mademoiselle Bucket Bag with a Black Epure Shoulder Strap. The long strap the bag comes with is too long as the bag ends up at my knees. This is a great alternative with its gold hardware and it’s super comfy too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The long strap the bag comes with is too long as the bag ends up at my knees.


The cognac bucket Mlle is absolutely stunning. Love your Epure strap with it, makes the bag more wearable than the original strap for sure.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cognac bucket Mlle is absolutely stunning. Love your Epure strap with it, makes the bag more wearable than the original strap for sure.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## windnocturne

Hi all, new to this thread but very inspired by how everyone here loves their LC mlle so much!
I was considering buying a pre loved mlle, but am not certain of the colour. Is khaki more of a darker brown colour irl? I could not find many photos online. 
Many thanks in advance 
(Made a boo boo and accidentally posted in the wrong thread earlier)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Is khaki more of a darker brown colour irl?


Hello! Sharing pics of my mother's Mademoiselle wallet in khaki. Hope these pics help. I see it as a taupe.


----------



## windnocturne

Special thanks to @frenziedhandbag !!
Picked up a cognac mlle wallet on chain instead and am very happy with it, it can easily fit 6 cards and 2 phones with a bit of room to spare still. (The 2 phones are relatively small: iPhone 12 mini, iPhone 6.)


----------



## viewwing

windnocturne said:


> Special thanks to @frenziedhandbag !!
> Picked up a cognac mlle wallet on chain instead and am very happy with it, it can easily fit 6 cards and 2 phones with a bit of room to spare still. (The 2 phones are relatively small: iPhone 12 mini, iPhone 6.)


Lovely! I like it too but I just don’t use wocs enough. The color is tdf! Congrats!


----------



## windnocturne

Thank you! Can’t wait to start using it soon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Picked up a cognac mlle wallet on chain instead and am very happy with it


It looks amazing. I love the color contrast of cognac with gold hardwear. Very elegant and chic at the same time. Enjoy your new purchase and thank you for sharing what fits. It looks to be very roomy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Altered the long strap of my Mlle bucket bag and it is now the perfect strap drop for me.


----------



## paula3boys

I can't recall who, but someone on YT claims their SA told them this line is going to be discontinued soon. Anyone hear that?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paula3boys said:


> I can't recall who, but someone on YT claims their SA told them this line is going to be discontinued soon. Anyone hear that?



Yes the line is being discontinued. All colors of the Mademoiselle including black, plus all the Mademoiselle wallets and pouches, were included in the SS22 sale.

It is too bad but I guess the line has run it’s course. Best Longchamp line ever IMO.


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the line is being discontinued. All colors of the Mademoiselle including black, plus all the Mademoiselle wallets and pouches, were included in the SS22 sale.
> 
> It is too bad but I guess the line has run it’s course. Best Longchamp line ever IMO.


That is sad. Someone else said the Le Pliage Club line is being discontinued but I still see three color choices (not on sale) so not sure how reliable that one is.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paula3boys said:


> That is sad. Someone else said the Le Pliage Club line is being discontinued but I still see three color choices (not on sale) so not sure how reliable that one is.



Yes I think the Club line won’t be around much longer either; they stopped releasing new colors and came out with the similar Green line. Though not on sale I just picked up the Club XL travel bag in black/ecru because they are disappearing from the shelves.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This reminds me I’ve been meaning to mention, for anyone considering the Mademoiselle pouch that’s on sale, you can flick the non-removable short strap to the back, just like on the full size Mademoiselles, and attach your own long strap. Here are some IG pics.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Anyone hear that?


My SA told me the same. It is being discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> you can flick the non-removable short strap to the back, just like on the full size Mademoiselles, and attach your own long strap.


I've been tempted about this bag ever since it launched but it is not available in my country so I can't visualise how spacious it really is or how it fits all my essentials. Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## teagirl1

ilawise26 said:


> Definitely the functionality and style that make this an irresistible investment ! Excited to see how you style the celadon ! Here are my colors : Cognac and mimosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831106


Wow I love this bag. It looks amazing. This is my unicorn to find


----------



## teagirl1

This is my newest addition, xs in orange. I’d love a bag in mimosa or mustard if anyone happens across one… I know they are hard to find now as they are a couple of years old but I will stay hopeful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

teagirl1 said:


> This is my newest addition, xs in orange.


Lovely addition. I used to own this same bag in the same color and size. Enjoy your new bag. The Mademoiselle line is one of my favourites.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

teagirl1 said:


> I’d love a bag in mimosa or mustard if anyone happens across one…


 I've dropped you a PM.


----------



## ilawise26

teagirl1 said:


> This is my newest addition, xs in orange. I’d love a bag in mimosa or mustard if anyone happens across one… I know they are hard to find now as they are a couple of years old but I will stay hopeful


lovely and good luck. I love my Mimosa ( mustard ) so much that i haven't come around to putting it on sale ! Its just so good!


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the line is being discontinued. All colors of the Mademoiselle including black, plus all the Mademoiselle wallets and pouches, were included in the SS22 sale.
> 
> It is too bad but I guess the line has run it’s course. Best Longchamp line ever IMO.


Ok this is sad! Don't quite understand why a certain line with so much character and popularity needs to be discontinued ! Longchamp really needs to have a continuity in such lines so that more and more people can enjoy these styles and it can continue to be in the news !


----------



## MeepMeep67

ilawise26 said:


> lovely and good luck. I love my Mimosa ( mustard ) so much that i haven't come around to putting it on sale ! Its just so good!


fantastic photo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I wanted a WOC that can fit my phone and all of my essentials. Grateful thanks to @windnocturne for sharing pics of her cognac Mlle WOC, this bag is really spacious. I will say more spacious than my Foulonne WOC. The color name is burgundy. I can fit a spare mask, lip balm, key pouch, a pack of tissues, mall vouchers, cash, coins, cards and phone.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wanted a WOC that can fit my phone and all of my essentials. Grateful thanks to @windnocturne for sharing pics of her cognac Mlle WOC, this bag is really spacious. I will say more spacious than my Foulonne WOC. The color name is burgundy. I can fit a spare mask, lip balm, key pouch, a pack of tissues, mall vouchers, cash, coins, cards and phone.
> 
> View attachment 5595967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595968


Love it that we are now bag twins (non identical twins)!!!!   
That burgundy shade is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love it that we are now bag twins (non identical twins)!!!!
> That burgundy shade is absolutely gorgeous


Yay to being bag siblings! I've moved into it immediately. That says a lot. Absolutely happy purchase. The colour is very different from all the other burgundies I used to have.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wanted a WOC that can fit my phone and all of my essentials. Grateful thanks to @windnocturne for sharing pics of her cognac Mlle WOC, this bag is really spacious. I will say more spacious than my Foulonne WOC. The color name is burgundy. I can fit a spare mask, lip balm, key pouch, a pack of tissues, mall vouchers, cash, coins, cards and phone.
> 
> View attachment 5595967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595968


It’s a beauty! I always thought the Mademoiselle wallet on a chain was the nicest and of course I love everything burgundy. Congrats.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s a beauty! I always thought the Mademoiselle wallet on a chain was the nicest and of course I love everything burgundy. Congrats.


Thank you! Since I used to have the Foulonne WOC, I can attest that the Mademoiselle WOC is definitely nicer. I did consider WOCs from other brands but I prefer something that is truly spacious, functional and able to be dressed up or down. I also prefer something understated and preferably with no logos. So happy to add this to my collection. I usually go for burgundies with a tinge of red but this one is unique to my collection as it looks like a very deep merlot. I'm liking it more than I anticipated!


----------

